# [TR] Turkey | road infrastructure • Karayolu, Otoyol



## www.sercan.de

North of Turkish Thrace (the area between Istanbul and Edirne) has really wonderful highway and ring roads network as you see at these photos. But South (Silivri-Tekirdağ-Keşan-İpsala) is not like this. But a new project is planned for South of Thrace (as North Marmara Motorway). So the connection with Greece of Istanbul-Salonica road will be complated...



*Photos of North Thrace of Turkey*


----------



## www.sercan.de

*Turkish Highways*

Tarsus-Pozantı Road










Anatolia Highway, Çamlıca-Gebze area









Isparta-Eğridir Divided Road


----------



## www.sercan.de

Ankara-Pozantı Highway construction










Ankara-Pozantı Highway










A highway construction from Southeast Anatolia..












Bolu mountain paasage of Ankara-Istanbul road


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## www.sercan.de

Izmir - Çesme Highway



















Edirne - Kinali Highway











GaziAntep - Urfa Highway








(test drive on this pic)


Adana - GaziAntep Highway










Hatay










Tekirdag










Istanbul:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those motorways are extremely empty! Why did they build six lanes? four would do okay, it seems.


----------



## www.sercan.de

pics taken mostly during construction 

But they are not so full as in Germany


----------



## mirza-sm

wow Turkey has some really neat lokin highways kay:


----------



## Skyprince

But why are they very empty ?

Turkish highways are coool. Also Turkish houses exterior decor look nice !!


----------



## Verso

Awesome highways!! Btw, is there any tunnel or bridge planned over the Dardanelles (Çanakkale Boğazı)?


----------



## Izman

Great highways! Here, in Morocco, there are some highways under construction by Turkish Companies :banana:


----------



## Onur

The Highway map of Turkey (Click to Enlarge);
http://www.kgm.gov.tr/asps/bolunmus/bol_files/buyuk3.jpg
Red - Motorways
Green - u/c Motorways
Blue - Divided roads
Light Blue - Normal Roads(2 or 3 lane)


----------



## Verso

^ Turkish highway infrastructure is excellent! There's 'around' 1,892 km of "red" roads (motorways), right? (according to CIA) But what's the length of "blue" roads (divided roads, expressways)? Looks a lot! They could as well be called motorways, if you ask me.

EDIT: oops, now that I clicked on it, I see! So 1,881 km of "red" roads and 8,459 km of "blue" roads on 1.1.2005. 10,340 km of at least 4-lane, divided motorways/expressways!! :O


----------



## hkskyline

*Turkish, Italian PMs inaugurate major highway tunnel *

ANKARA, Jan 23, 2007 (AFP) - Prime Ministers Romano Prodi of Italy and Recep Tayyip Erdogan of Turkey on Tuesday inaugurated a 900-million-dollar (691-million-euro) highway tunnel that will reduce travel time between Ankara and Istanbul, Turkey's two biggest cities, by nearly one hour. 

The tunnel that crossess the Bolu Mountains in northwestern Turkey is part of the Trans-European Motorway (TEM) and was built by the Italian company over 14 years. 

It comprises a 27-kilometer (16.8-mile) motorway, a 2.9-kilometer (1.8-mile) six-lane tunnel, four viaducts and three bridges, which will reduce the average travel time between the capital and Istanbul, Turkey's largest city and industrial hub, from four and a half to three and a half hours. 

Inauguration was delayed by several years after the authorities revised the project in 1999, when a powerful earthquake in nearby Izmit damaged the structure and increased safety concerns. 

TEM is Turkey's busiest road and a major route between Europe and Asia. 

"This tunnel, for which we pierced mountains, connects not only our cities but also brings Turkey closer to Italy and all of Europe," the Anatolia news agency quoted Erdogan as saying at the ceremony. 

"It also strengthens our friendly ties with Italy," he said. 

Prodi, who held talks with Turkish leaders in Ankara Monday, was scheduled to wrap up his two-day visit later in the day. 

He urged Ankara to stick to the path of reform and its goal of European Union membership despite a partial suspension of accession talks, a sanction the bloc imposed in December following Turkey's refusal to grant trade privileges to EU member Cyprus.


----------



## ask curitiba

Nice looking, picturesque highways! But can u tell me what are the plans? Now I can see the connection between Istambul and Ankara. Is it going to go further?


----------



## www.sercan.de

About the Bolu Tunnel



















And a connection to Istanbul-Izmir by crossing the Marmara Sea


















the crossing price for a car will be $11. The birdge will have 6 lanes (3 coming, 3 going). The sutructure will rise with two 230 m height legs wich will be sit on two islands and bridge will be 70 m height and 1668m long


----------



## Istanbullu

Any updates?


----------



## Norsko

Any picks of the Turkish motorway signage?


----------



## Æsahættr

very nice.
plus it has two that connect europe and asia ;]


----------



## Brisbaner21

Looks like once you leave the city there are no more cars. These highways look very nice though.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

It is certainly true that there are a number of beautifully contructed 6 lane motorways in Turkey with hardly any traffic on them. Definitely a case of future proofing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Time for some recent pics.

First some pics near Gaziantep in the direction of Ankara.




























Then, some pics of the Otoyol from Edirne to Istanbul.









































































First 3 pics credits goes to user "orakel", and 2nd batch goes to user "goreme" from the Dutch autosnelwegen forum.


----------



## x-type

Turkey has fabolous motorways and it's really pitty that we don't have somebody from Turkey here who could post us his own photos, i really miss it!

btw, i have noticed that there is not a lot of traffic on those motorways and i don't see a reason for 3x3, although it is really great to have a lot of 3x3 motorways! of course, i exclude motorways near large cities which are too crowded and 6x6 often wouldn't be enough. such a contrast!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some more pics, taken by "Goreme" from the Dutch autosnelwegen forum.

1. Volcano Erciyes near Kayseri.









2. T-intersection.









3. Larger intersection near Kayseri.









4. Separated lanes.









5. Endless sights...









6. T-intersection in Aksaray (between Ankara and Adana).









7. We are going to Konya.









8. Obruk steppe, this is the view for the next 140km between Konya and Aksaray.









9. Konya. Nufus means population (762.000, although no sign of any human presence), Rakim means altitude.









10. Traffic light in Konya including countdown timer.









11. 65km/h speed limit.









12. Heading for Isparta.









13. We are leaving Antalya.









14. Some hours of driving until Isparta.









15. Overloaded truck.


----------



## Istanbullu

^^thx for the pics but none of the above pics are highway pics...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway

And post some pics yourself... oke:


----------



## Istanbullu

Bursa Autobahn (we call these roads 'otoban' in Turkish - derived from autobahn):

photos are from www.wowturkey.com

special thx to their photographers...


----------



## Istanbullu

Some parts of Ankara - Istanbul autobahn..


----------



## Istanbullu

Izmir - Cesme autobahn..


----------



## Istanbullu

Izmir - Aydin autobahn..


















































































One of the many restaurants near the autobahn...


----------



## Nexis

Nice pics, i really like those tunnels.


----------



## MakaWella

Woww Turkey have nice highways..

Looks great..


----------



## www.sercan.de

new ones
orange is current ones
http://aycu21.webshots.com/image/39700/2002109152137883907_rs.jpg


----------



## foxmulder

the guy already wrote, those pictures were taken during construction. Now they are not empty.


----------



## Majestic

It's surprising to see that most of turkish motorways are built in a six-lane standard. Much more convenient but I wonder if they will ever be fully utilized.


----------



## www.sercan.de

i think its mostly 3 lane, because Turkey isn't a flat country. Its very hilly, so you need a extra lane for the slow trucks.
Another reason is the increasing number of cars in Turkey

http://aycu20.webshots.com/image/42499/2000243575684878137_rs.jpg
http://aycu22.webshots.com/image/44901/2000218878095768704_rs.jpg


----------



## Onur

^^ I know additional 2 asphalt lane on Adana Motorway. For each one side, 2 concrete and 2 asphalt lanes it has.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=37.029794,35.204959&spn=0.00418,0.007253&t=h&z=17 (Hybrid Mode, and additionally a drive-thru resthouse)


----------



## Messi

I am also in favour of building 2x2 lanes outside urban areas. The money could be spent in other highway projects. With the constructions which will begin this year we'll have a completed highway network in Turkey.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Except for tunnels are the extra costs for a 3rd lane not very expensive. This way, Turkey can stay ahead of traffic jams in rural area's for a time. They did build 2x2 lane motorways in the Netherlands and Germany from then 1950's until the 1980's, which are now pretty congested, all wishing they had a 3rd lane from the start.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, Turkey will nedd 3x3 lanes in the future more


----------



## Majestic

Verso said:


>


Where is the driver going here? It can't go to the left as there's a median or something that resembles it :nuts:


----------



## Timon91

There have been cars driving on that median, regarding the tracks. But it's not a good solution, that's for sure :lol:


----------



## Verso

Yeah, but what about when you get on the other side? The oncoming traffic can easily hit you.


----------



## Timon91

Well, that's a small problem :lol: It's ridiculous they don't even have yellow lines or sth to indicate the detour.


----------



## Taha

Hey verso! where did you get this photo from? I don't think it is real, unless you show the source that you get this. Otherwise it is 100% fake.hno:


----------



## Verso

I got it in the DLM, posted by a Turk.


----------



## Taha

Thats nice...:lol:


----------



## Taha




----------



## Taha




----------



## Verso

Very nice pics!



Taha said:


>


I drove through exact such fog today (I wasn't in Turkey ). It was so thick that when I drove back from sun to fog, I thought sth was burning, when I realized the "smoke" was actually fog.


----------



## Timon91

It can get very bad. A few weeks ago I left home in completely clear weather. 20 minutes and 8 kms further there was only 50 metres sight. It can go very quickly...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Otoyol 20, the Ankara ringroad is also interesting it's 107 kilometers long and has 2x4 lanes all the way.


----------



## Kuvvaci

btw, those are from south east Turkey. Because of Ankara-Pozantı Highway is not complated for a long time yet, southeast- northwest axe is not done wich will directly connect Europe to Middle East by high quality Highways.



Taha said:


> the pics above


----------



## ElviS77

Verso said:


>


What on earth is that? And, perhaps more to the point, why is it in the middle of the road..?


----------



## Verso

Expropriation problems, I suppose?


----------



## Majestic

ChrisZwolle said:


> Otoyol 20, the Ankara ringroad is also interesting it's 107 kilometers long and has 2x4 lanes all the way.


Yup, it's also very wide and winding. And it's worth adding to our beltways thread


----------



## Kuvvaci

Izmir-Istanbul (Gebze) highway and guulf bridge project is delayed

Source (Turkish)

the bid wich must be opened this week will be 6 months later. This project is currently the most important highway project in Turkey.


----------



## serdar samanlı1

ElviS77 said:


> What on earth is that? And, perhaps more to the point, why is it in the middle of the road..?


I think he's gonna crash into that wall


----------



## Messi

ever heard of photoshop?


----------



## Verso

How do you know it's PS?


----------



## Messi

Do you really think there is a house in the middle of a motorway? The construction of a motorway takes several years so there is always enough time to demolish buildings on and around the motorway. Beside this I can't imagine that they put only two signs in order to warn drivers.


----------



## Nik the Greek

Hello.

Can somebody tell me about the Project.
Bosporus Underwater-Motorway Tunnel?


----------



## christos-greece

Sounds nice ^^


----------



## panda80

Nik the Greek said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can somebody tell me about the Project.
> Bosporus Underwater-Motorway Tunnel?


does such a project really exists?i heard they are working at an underwater train tunnel under bosphor, not at a motorway one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, I though it would be a subway or train tunnel, not a motorway one. They might need another connection though.


----------



## kingodisco

Kuvvaci said:


> Izmir-Istanbul (Gebze) *highway*


Do you mean *Motorway (Otoyol)* as this cite?


Onur said:


> System_Halted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Onur your pics are not highway, they are some intercity, mountain or incity roads.
> 
> 
> 
> But they're also counted as Highway. Don't confuse them with Motorways(Otoyol)
Click to expand...

Onur had told me System had banned Onur because System is scary about poor paved highways.

And also, System and Kuvvacı doesn't know highway terminology enough.


----------



## mantar

Nik the Greek said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can somebody tell me about the Project.
> Bosporus Underwater-Motorway Tunnel?


The offers for this project was taken last summer (June 30th) and have been under evaluation until a couple days ago (December 3rd). The offer of the Turkish-Korean partnership-firm was accepted. 
The 14.6km project comprises of:
- about 5.4km long European side road improvement, crossings, underpasses, tollgates & a tunnel operation center.
- a 3.3 km earthquake resistant double-deck (2 lanes each deck) shielded underwater bored tunnel 
- and another ~6 km long Asian side road improvement and crossings.
The route follows the southern shores of Istanbul and will connect the 2x2x2 European side coastal road (Kennedy street) with the existing Asian side road network, that are all south of the current Marmaray project.

This investment is expected to cost around $1.5bn but it will not be financed by the government. On the other hand the contractor will run/maintain the tunnel for 30 years (will collect passing fees) before handing it back to the state. The 30 years time includes construction time so the faster it is completed the profitable it is for the firm.

Construction is expected to start in the first quarter of 2009 and continue for the next 4.5 years.


----------



## Kuvvaci

kingodisco said:


> Do you mean *Motorway (Otoyol)* as this cite?
> 
> Onur had told me System had banned Onur because System is scary about poor paved highways.
> 
> And also, System and Kuvvacı doesn't know highway terminology enough.


Onur, do you think toher people is stupid as Onur. I will report you to the admins for your fake name and you come here for provokation. :bash:


----------



## Messi

Nik the Greek said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can somebody tell me about the Project.
> Bosporus Underwater-Motorway Tunnel?


I think you are talking about this new tunnel.The contract has been signed two days ago, the construction will begin in the coming months. It will be a tunnel of ca 15 km lenght which 3.3 km will be underwater of.



















It will be parallel to the highspeedrail-tunnel (red) but the new(yellow) one will be only for cars.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Only 4 lanes? Building an expensive tunnel for congestion seems like a mistake to me...


----------



## Timon91

^^Some tunnels of Boston's Big Dig also only have 2 lanes each direction (Ted Williams tunnel)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think you can compare the non-commuter I-90 part there to a Istanbul Bosporus connection.


----------



## Timon91

That's right, but even though the TW tunnel only has two lanes, it caused less traffic jams on the normal route to Logan Airport. So same here, even though the tunnel has a low capacity, it might lower the traffic on the other Bosporus connections.


----------



## panda80

i've been to istanbul last year and wasn't impressed by its traffic.fuel is very expensive in turkey and many turks aren't using their cars anymore for commuting inside the city.and don't forget there are another 2 bridges between europe and asia in istanbul.so 2 lanes might be enough if there aren't traffic lights for few kilometres from the tunnel entrance.


----------



## Messi

A third bridge is also coming and the most important: about 150 km of subway including marmaray is u/c and is waiting to be opened between 2009 and 2011 so we'll see an unbeliveable change in Istanbul's traffic within some years


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Bosporus Bridge carries 180.000 vehicles on 2x3 lanes. That's extreme. Very few other motorways carry so much traffic on that amount of lanes. The Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge is somewhat less busy with 150.000 vehicles on 2x4 lanes.


----------



## Messi

Municipality's plan is to build a third bridge in the north of Istanbul which will be used by transit trucks and cars to Europe or European part of Turkey so that the existing bridges will get rid of trucks, buses and other transit passenger and additionaly a rail tunnel and another one for cars will be added. I think we'll see a hige change.


----------



## Nik the Greek

@mantar and Argentinian Messi
Thank you for this Information.


----------



## jpeter

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Turkey? Thanks


----------



## autobahnracer

Hi! As I am planning to visit Istanbul next month, can you tell me how much does the toll cost from the Bulgaria border at Kapikule (near Edirne) to Istanbul? Is there a website of the national motorway agency (or the equivalent) where I can check toll prices of the entire motorway network ? Thank you very much !


----------



## klomn12

hi autobahnracer,

this is the website of general directorate of highways in turkey
www.kgm.gov.tr

there is an english option on website. on the left click motorways then tolls of motorways and bosphorus bridges. u'll see "İstanbul Boğaziçi and Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridges Tolls " and "GDH Europe Motorway (Mahmutbey - Edirne crossroads) Tolls " these are which you need. u can see the prices exactly.
i checked for u, from edirne to istanbul(mahmutbey) you will pay 5,5 lira and for bridge(if you want go anatolian side) 3,25 lira.

priyatno patuvane


----------



## x-type

3€ for Edirne - Istanbul and 5€ for Istanbul - Ankara?? wow, i wish that we had that low tolls. Istanbul - Ankara is 380 km, just like Zagreb - Split and here it costs over 20€


----------



## autobahnracer

Thank you, klomn12 ! 
Wooow i thought that the toll will cost at least 10-15 EUR ) These prices listed in the site are really impressive - it's almost free! Super !!!! ))))) :banana:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe the road tolls aren't that high because their fuel tax is already insane.


----------



## x-type

oh, i forgot about it. you might be right Chris.


----------



## klomn12

> Thank you, klomn12 !


 u r welcome 



> Maybe the road tolls aren't that high because their fuel tax is already insane.


yes fuel tax is unbelieveable high, and also taxes on car prices are may be highest in the world.. :nuts:


----------



## Licit Mortal

Excellent highways! Are these concrete highways or asphalted ones? In addition, I would also like to know the standard width of each lane and paved shoulder in Turkish highways. I know Turkey is currently not a member of EU, but it has been an associate member of EU for a very long time and its accession into the EU would probably take place by 2013. Under this situation, are there some EU standards for highways that you are supposed to follow? Lastly, are there any speed limits on these highways?

Excuse my ignorance please!

Thank you.

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are no EU standards for motorways. Many European countries have substandard motorways, like in Germany, Spain, Netherlands or Greece.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there plans for an Otoyol between Istanbul and the Greek border near Ipsala, now with the Greek A2 nearing completion? It would replace the D110 highway. Maybe they could number it O-5, being about 140 km long. 

I also wonder if they will ever build a bridge or tunnel across the Dardanelles near Çanakkale.


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> I also wonder if they will ever build a bridge or tunnel across the Dardanelles near Çanakkale.


me too. it would be really usefull.
they have been talking much few months ago about that bridge (or tunnel, or whatever it should be), but not some news anymore


----------



## hkskyline

*Italy's Astaldi bids to build Turkish motorway *

MILAN, April 14 (Reuters) - Italy's second-largest builder, Astaldi , said on Tuesday it bid in a tender to build a motorway in Turkey, confirming a newspaper report.

A spokeswoman said the offer was made in a venture with other companies. She declined to give other details, saying the bidding process was still open.

Italian daily Finanza & Mercati said two consortiums, one including Astaldi, had made offers for the estimated $6 billion contract to build a motorway between the Mediterranean port of Izmir and Istanbul.

The report, which cited the Turkish press, said Turkish companies Limak Insaat and Makyol Insaat were also in the running.

Astaldi shares were up 4.26 percent at 3.7925 euros at 1415 GMT, around double the gains posted by the DJ Stoxx construction and building materials index <.SXOP>.


----------



## ensarsever

I Think Turkey has best Motorways in world


----------



## Taha




----------



## Taha




----------



## bozata90

Taha said:


>


Sorry for the OT, but it is interesting for me...

Does "haymana" have the same meaning in Turkish as in Bulgarian - we use this word for criminals or very violent people... :lol:


----------



## Messi

Haymana is the only village in Ankara originally populated by Kurds who moved there during the 17th century so probably it's a Kurdish word.


----------



## panda80

Messi said:


> Haymana is the only village in Ankara originally populated by Kurds who moved there during the 17th century so probably it's a Kurdish word.


it's also used in romanian, with the same meaning as in bulgarian, probably due to turkish influence in the area.


----------



## Mateusz

What are the AADT on Turkish motorways ?


----------



## TOZCAN

everybody hi ,
I know little english. All images belong to me. Original shot 




ANTALYA - ISPARTA ROAD

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


European Motorway / EDİRNE 

Edirne is a border city..

Pazarkule : TURQUIE - GREECE Border GATE
Hamzabeyli : TURQUIE - BULGARIA Border GATE
Kapıkule : TURQUIE - BULGARIA Border GATE


----------



## Verso

TOZCAN said:


> All images belong to me.


All 2 of them? :lol: Anyway, very nice landscape on the first image, and welcome to the forum. :cheers:


----------



## Timon91

The first picture looks quite American actually. I hope that I haven't insulted anyone now


----------



## TOZCAN

Thank you for your comment.. 




*TRABZON - GÜMÜŞHANE ROAD / Zigana mountain (NORTH EAST TURQUIE)*




*TRABZON - GÜMÜŞHANE ROAD / Zigana Pass 

Height : 1820 mt
Length : 1702 mt*



ISPARTA - ANTALYA ROAD / KAZAK TUNNELS


----------



## Mateusz

Any news about Ankara-Adana motorway ?


----------



## Homem

There's an important projected motorways network but , from what I know, the construction of motorways is almost blocked for years.
This basic network is essential in a country where traffic accidents are so many and roads are overloaded with trucks.
So Ankara-Pozanti (Adana) may wait several years more.


----------



## Ali_B

Homem said:


> There's an important projected motorways network but , from what I know, the construction of motorways is almost blocked for years.
> This basic network is essential in a country where traffic accidents are so many and roads are overloaded with trucks.
> So Ankara-Pozanti (Adana) may wait several years more.


What's the reason of this block? Aren't turkish road crowded? Because there are a lot of important cities not yet fully connected by motorway?


----------



## Homem

Al flous ya rouya.


----------



## Ali_B

Homem said:


> Al flous ya rouya.


even though, it's a well developped economy ...


----------



## Rijeka

Can anyone tell me something about the road quality between Istanbul and Izmir. I see on the map there are not many motorways between the two. According to TomTom the best option is via Bursa and Balikesir, it's 564 km and it takes about 7 h. ViaMichelin gives the same distance and itinerary, but says it takes almost 9 h. And what's the actual fuel price in Turkey (unleaded and diesel)? Thanks!


----------



## bozata90

Rijeka said:


> Can anyone tell me something about the road quality between Istanbul and Izmir. I see on the map there are not many motorways between the two. According to TomTom the best option is via Bursa and Balikesir, it's 564 km and it takes about 7 h. ViaMichelin gives the same distance and itinerary, but says it takes almost 9 h. And what's the actual fuel price in Turkey (unleaded and diesel)? Thanks!


One answer from Bulgaria. Road quality between Istanbul and Izmir is generally good, if you follow the main routes. Most of the road is 2x2, but not motorway (incl. the last say 150 km before Izmir). The Turks prefer the ferry Istanbul - Bandirma (boarding at Yenikapi) and then Balikesir - Manisa - Izmir (prices and timetable are available here, you only pay for the car). Ask them for the fuel prices but they are like 0,20 Euro higher.


----------



## christos-greece

TOZCAN said:


> Thank you for your comment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRABZON - GÜMÜŞHANE ROAD / Zigana mountain (NORTH EAST TURQUIE)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRABZON - GÜMÜŞHANE ROAD / Zigana Pass
> 
> Height : 1820 mt
> Length : 1702 mt*
> 
> 
> 
> ISPARTA - ANTALYA ROAD / KAZAK TUNNELS


Some parts of this road, needs renovation (last photo), in the 2nd one the road its in good shape. From those photos, i like this area. There is a plan to built a motorway, here?


----------



## Mateusz

How ? 

Unless second tube is going to be built


----------



## Rijeka

bozata90 said:


> One answer from Bulgaria. Road quality between Istanbul and Izmir is generally good, if you follow the main routes. Most of the road is 2x2, but not motorway (incl. the last say 150 km before Izmir). The Turks prefer the ferry Istanbul - Bandirma (boarding at Yenikapi) and then Balikesir - Manisa - Izmir (prices and timetable are available here, you only pay for the car). Ask them for the prices but they are like 0,20 Euro higher.


Thanx a lot!


----------



## www.sercan.de

They will built Istanbul-Izmir highway.
It will cost 6,5 Bil USD (including 2km long suspension bridge over the the marmarasea)

Red = planned highway









For years they plan to built a bridge across the Dardanelles, but currently there are no new plans


----------



## Mateusz

Hmm.. south of Bursa ? It has motorway bypass O-32 so why not use it


----------



## www.sercan.de

to me it looks like it passes Bursa


----------



## panda80

Does somebody have any information about Aydin-Denizli planned motorway?
Is it going to be built?On some maps it appears to be U/C.


----------



## www.sercan.de

still just proposed


----------



## ghost rider

www.sercan.de said:


> to me it looks like it passes Bursa


No it doesnt pass Bursa.Because there is already a highway in Bursa(ÇEVRE-YOLU).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Severe flooding in Istanbul today.


----------



## ghost rider

İzmir City Highway.Like the others one it is 2*3 lines

by Ümit Tuncay-- http://www.panoramio.com/photo/667792


----------



## ghost rider

Adana-Gaziantep Highway."Atatürk Viaduct"

by abdullah bilir -- http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17117612









by Muhammet KARADURAN -- http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6368795











by nejat satıcı -- http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12265100
Adana-Ankara:


----------



## ghost rider

İzmir-Çeşme

by Ümit Tuncay --http://www.panoramio.com/photo/371597


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow pretty spectacular  thanks for posting.


----------



## ghost rider

ChrisZwolle said:


> Wow pretty spectacular  thanks for posting.


Thanks for watching!!


----------



## wyqtor

What is the reason for the construction of a few motorways near the Syrian border first instead of beginning to build them from Ankara towards the south-east?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Because there are major cities in that area...Adana has 2.5 million inhabitants, Mersin 2.2 million, Iskenderun 300,000, Gaziantep 1.2 million etc. There are no such places on the way between Ankara and Adana.


----------



## omercank

And the connection of these highways to Ankara will make it the continuation of TEM - Transit European Motorway... (From Ankara to edirne, the highway connection already exists.)


----------



## ghost rider

omercank said:


> And the connection of these highways to Ankara will make it the continuation of TEM - Transit European Motorway... (From Ankara to edirne, the highway connection already exists.)


And also Ankara-Adana highway is under construction.


----------



## ghost rider

Şanlıurfa-Gaziantep


----------



## ghost rider

Adana-Ankara


----------



## wyqtor

Wow... awesome landscapes and roads! :cheers:

Hopefully one day it will be possible to drive from Lisbon to Baghdad, Tehran, Damascus, Beirut, Tel Aviv on motorway (via Istanbul and Ankara, of course).


----------



## Xmaster

Currently those motorways look quite strange, when the motorway is 3+3 and it is empty  But, nice spectacular view indeed


----------



## ghost rider

Xmaster said:


> Currently those motorways look quite strange, when the motorway is 3+3 and it is empty  But, nice spectacular view indeed


Yeah but for the future it will be great.And also the trucks use this roads a lot.


----------



## ghost rider

wyqtor said:


> Wow... awesome landscapes and roads! :cheers:
> 
> Hopefully one day it will be possible to drive from Lisbon to Baghdad, Tehran, Damascus, Beirut, Tel Aviv on motorway (via Istanbul and Ankara, of course).


Yeah again  And the last part of it in Turkey is under construction.(Ankara-Adana)These are one them u/c photos lately.
I hope it will finish as soon as it is possible.


----------



## ghost rider

Bolu


----------



## ghost rider

Bursa highway


----------



## x-type

are there any 2+2 motorways in Turkey?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm, mostly spurs off O-3 in Thrace. But those are more like big exits (10km) than separate motorways. There are a lot of those 2x2 D-roads though, but those are more like expressways with intersections.


----------



## ghost rider

x-type said:


> are there any 2+2 motorways in Turkey?


Just a little(Very little part of O-3).Because İf it is 2*2 we say it double road.But all of our highways are 2*3 lines.And also all will be 2*3 :cheers:


----------



## x-type

ghost rider said:


> Just a little(Very little part of O-3).Because İf it is 2*2 we say it double road.But all of our highways are 2*3 lines.And also all will be 2*3 :cheers:


when it was upgraded? at Google Earth there are still soem 2+2 sections, is it now completely 3+3? we lack of photos from O3, try to post some!


----------



## Nima-Farid

By gezicitürk92








By gezicitürk92








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57141865?source=wapi&referrer=www.panoramio.com by hasan şanslı








http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/52742026.jpg by hasan şanslı








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49932425?source=wapi&referrer=www.panoramio.com by hasan şanslı


----------



## Nima-Farid

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52680338 by hasan şanslı








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52742026 by hasan şanslı








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12398446 bymeducell








By dincercom


----------



## Nima-Farid

By Antalyalı








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32924925 By a_ozbek16








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13941846 By dedefuat








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5456062 by Alluba


----------



## treichard

Great pics, including the new part of O-21.

Are there other letter-suffixed motorway numbers besides O-21A?


----------



## Nima-Farid

O-21 is Adana-Ankara and O-21A connects O-21 to Konya (Still mostly u/c)
I don't know about any more probably they are planned


----------



## treichard

There are other long motorway spurs that are already built or partially. The Gazantiep bypass and the O-52 - O-53 north-south connector come to mind. Are these motorways, or other motorway spurs ("access roads"), given their own designation, similar to how O-21A has a different designation than O-21?


----------



## Nima-Farid

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9705385 by www.camdusakabin.com








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57288203 by yigit-korap








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2892855 by www.istanbulfatih.com








By Düzce81


----------



## Nima-Farid

By gezicitürk92








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56917517 by ahmet soyak








by hsn_byksoy








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7535362 by dedefuat








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3500692 by dedefuat


----------



## Triple C

Need some night shots?
Taken 2 weeks ago with my new Canon EOS 600D, There're some blurry shots I know, but share them for some details (Afyon-İscehisar-Sivrihisar D-300/E96/D-260);

But first, 2 seconds of exposure while leaving Antalya;


And here in Afyon;

(Black plates are for offical service anyway, and 07 is Antalya's.)





(I know, broke the 50kph speed limit even it's designed for 70kph.)




Pre-1990 E-numberings are still in use in TR.



(an U turn point)

Coming to İscehisar;





After leaving İscehisar, going to Sivrihisar before arriving Ankara


But there's still renovation works;


Anyway;


----------



## Triple C

And former part of D-200 in Ankara, currently owned by Metropolitan Municipality;


----------



## x-type

where could we find list with all tolls in Turkey at one place?


----------



## bozata90

x-type said:


> where could we find list with all tolls in Turkey at one place?


http://www.kgm.gov.tr/Sayfalar/KGM/SiteTr/Otoyollar/UcretlerYeni.aspx
http://www.kgm.gov.tr/Sayfalar/KGM/SiteEng/Root/Tolls.aspx - in English

Tolls can only be paid with a pre-paid card (KGS) or electronic toll device (OGS) in Turkey - more info here: http://www.kgm.gov.tr/Sayfalar/KGM/SiteTr/Otoyollar/KGS.aspx . The card can be bought from almost every toll station.


----------



## Djurizmo

bozata90 said:


> Tolls can *only *be paid with a pre-paid card (KGS) or electronic toll device (OGS) in Turkey


I haven't been in TR by car more then two years, but until then there was toll boxes for paying in cash. So it was NOT ONLY for KGS/OGS.

But, I bought KGS card because it is very good thing and there was no queue for KGS toll boxes.


----------



## Messi

now you can't pay cash anymore.


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ why not?


----------



## Triple C

And Yandex acts early before Google, so: http://harita.yandex.com.tr/-/CBB4uL89


----------



## J N Winkler

Is there a place where the Turkish traffic sign typefaces (of which there are two--the O series intended for use on motorways, and the E series intended for use on other roads) can be downloaded as TrueType fonts?


----------



## treichard

What is the status of the Gaziantep bypass? Is it fully open to traffic, or is only part of it open? When will the whole bypass be open to traffic? 

Does it have a signed motorway number like O-52?


----------



## Triple C

^^ I don't know its current status, but I know three streches opened this year. (One is on East of Bursa, 2nd is on Şanlıurfa and 3rd is Niğde part of Ankara-Pozantı.)


----------



## treichard

How far east of Exit 19 does O-52 go now? To the next exit (20) or all the way to D400?

Is O-21 under construction yet between O-20 and Nidge? Any new motorway openings expected for 2012?


----------



## Triple C

ChrisZwolle said:


> More like Yandex Street View?


Seems like yes, accidental blurs prove that (Normally, Yandex blurs human faces and car plates for privacy).

BTW Yandex recently launched their coverage of İzmir; http://harita.yandex.com.tr/-/CNGAuZ7x


----------



## Blackraven

At one point, I was actually thinking of daydreaming about a massive roadtrip whenever I plan to visit Turkey. So I tested it out to see how long it would take and my god, google maps suggested a drive time of AT LEAST TEN HOURS :nuts:

From: Ataturk International Airport (Istanbul)

to: Mardan Palace Hotel (Antalya)

That is already inclusive of 100+ kilometers of driving along D650 :lol:

Oh
and obviously, I'd have to allocate time for bathroom breaks and a few meals. 

Thankfully, Turkey allows speeds of 120 km/h in certain major roads so I'm hoping that should save up some time......I think. Oh and damn, I forgot to consider traffic conditions as well.

Hmm......fly or drive?

P.S.
I already factored the possibility of flying from Ataturk<->Antalya Airport (i.e. I heard Turkish Airlines offers Business class in that sector......with Personal TVs in each seat).

Thing is, I would want to be able to drive a car when I'm in Turkey.........and since I've observed that violent crime/murder/homicide is quite low in Turkey (note: If any Turks here say otherwise, then please correct me on this), well then........

I guess I would want to drive a Jaguar XJ










Supersport version with 500+ hp, 625 Nm max torque and 0-100 km/h in less than 5 seconds should help me drive Istanbul<->Antalya in less than the suggested 10 hour drive time........or at least that's what I've been thinking about.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Triple C

^^ Unfortunately, the speed limit is 90kph because D650 is a blue shield road, not green like O- coded ones.


----------



## Messi

120 km/h for motorways and 110 km/h for 2x2 highways. 90 km/h is the old limit.


----------



## Blackraven

Hmm.......you know what. I think my body can't handle a drive of more than 10 hours. I guess it's better to go with this approach then:
-Turkish Airlines Business Class (Ataturk->Antalya)
-Ship Jaguar XJ Supersport by helicopter from Levent, Bestikas Jaguar dealership to Antalya Airport
-Drive Jaguar XJ to Mardan Palace Hotel

I think that would still be splendid.

Anyways, thanks for the advice


----------



## panda80

I drove in 2010 Bucharest-Antalya in one leg, leaving Bucharest at 4 am and arriving in Antalya at around midnight. The trip from Istanbul to Antalya is not a difficult one so I would choose car over flying because I can better see the landscape, which is quite interesting on the route.

PS. Mardan Palace Hotel looks really nice, I saw it from outside, I stayed in Kremlin Palace, which is nearby


----------



## MakaWella

I drove already 4 times from Amsterdam to Istanbul. The fastest I could do was 23 hours, it was around 2.700/800 km. And two times from Istanbul to Erzurum (far east Turkey), but NO WAY again..


----------



## MakaWella

edit


----------



## Blackraven

panda80 said:


> PS. Mardan Palace Hotel looks really nice, I saw it from outside, I stayed in Kremlin Palace, which is nearby


Haha yeah. Said to be the most premium and most expensive hotel in Turkey (either that or Kempinski Ciragan palace hotel). Either way, those hotels are mainly for the bigshots and big bank accounts. :nuts:


----------



## Skyprince

Just finished reading this thread from beginning to end and I must say the road & highway system in Turkey is highly advanced, the sign boards are attractive .. and they look relatively empty, I think cud be due to the Highest gas price in the world where ppl are more attracted to use public transport system ?


----------



## Triple C

This thread needs a bump, so;
1987;









Present;


----------



## www.sercan.de

Red = completed
black = u/c
green = 1st planned group
blue = 2nd planned group
|||||| = aim for 2035


----------



## Verso

^^ No motorway planned to Greece? And is there really another motorway U/C across the Bosphorus (black)?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There already is a decent 4-lane road between Greece and O-3. 

Most people don't know that Turkey has few motorways because there already is a nationwide network of 4-lane roads.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> There already is a decent 4-lane road between Greece and O-3.


Yeah, but it could be a motorway (especially compared to all those planned motorways).


----------



## www.sercan.de

Verso said:


> ^^ No motorway planned to Greece? And is there really another motorway U/C across the Bosphorus (black)?


Yes, the new 3rd Bosphorus bridge is part of the new track


----------



## Verso

I had no idea about these two projects:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_Bosphorus_Bridge
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasia_Tunnel

I only knew about Marmaray.


----------



## Triple C

^^ Eurasia Tunnel is for urban usage while the Third Bridge is for intercity bypass traffic.

Of course, the 3rd Bridge project is criticized for environmental reasons.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Otoyol 31*

What is the current status of the O-31 extension from Aydın to Denizli? According to some sources it should be completed in 2012, however if I look at mid-2011 imagery in this area there is no motorway under construction. The existing D-320 is a dual carriageway though.


----------



## suvi genije

ChrisZwolle said:


> There already is a decent 4-lane road between Greece and O-3.
> 
> Most people don't know that Turkey has few motorways because there already is a nationwide network of 4-lane roads.


 Is there a map of 4-lane roads in Turkey?


----------



## Messi

You can find it here. Blue is multilane highway.

http://www.kgm.gov.tr/SiteCollectionImages/KGMimages/Haritalar/Turkiye2012.jpg


----------



## suvi genije

Messi said:


> You can find it here. Blue is multilane highway.
> 
> http://www.kgm.gov.tr/SiteCollectionImages/KGMimages/Haritalar/Turkiye2012.jpg


 Thanks!
Do all those multi-lane roads have 4 lanes?
Are they all toll-free?


----------



## Messi

Yes all multilane roads have 4 lanes. I have seen some exceptions with 6 lanes between Ankara and Eskisehir but generally they have at least 4 lanes and they are toll-free. Only motorways (6 lanes) are not toll free.


----------



## suvi genije

Messi said:


> Yes all multilane roads have 4 lanes. I have seen some exceptions with 6 lanes between Ankara and Eskisehir but generally they have at least 4 lanes and they are toll-free. Only motorways (6 lanes) are not toll free.


 Impressive! That's why there are few motorways.
All parts of big country with good connection.


----------



## Arbenit

http://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/trans/main/tem/temdocs/Presentation_TURKEY.pdf


----------



## suvi genije

Arbenit said:


> http://www.unece.org/fileadmin/DAM/trans/main/tem/temdocs/Presentation_TURKEY.pdf


 As I saw in Messi's detailed map, red is operational,and blue is u/c or planned.


----------



## seem

Quite impressive network. What are these dual carriageways like? Are they grade-separated with flyovers, bridges and everything like normal motorway?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most of them do have a barrier separating directions, but there are traffic signals and access roads frequently. Only major interchanges are grade-separated, though some dual carriageways are better designed with near-continuous grade-separation.

This large 4-lane road network in Turkey is also the explanation why there aren't as many motorways.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

I understand on some 4 lane roads I can drive with 110 kmh and on other with 90kmh. How is the speed limit enforced - with speed limit sign on every intersection or with expressway sign on every intersection?


----------



## Messi

As far as I know speed limit on all multilane roads is 110 km/h. 90 km/h was the old limit and has been increased to 110 km/h two years ago. In the case the speed limit is anything else than 110 km/h there are signs which show that otherwise the limit is 110 km/h.

Here is an example. There are no signs that indicate a speed limit of 110 km/h. Once in a while you see signs that indicate 90 km/h, 70 km/h or 50 km/h. Mostly when you approach a housing area or gas station or a driveway.


----------



## Triple C

Messi said:


> Yes all multilane roads have 4 lanes. I have seen some exceptions with 6 lanes between Ankara and Eskisehir but generally they have at least 4 lanes and they are toll-free. Only motorways (6 lanes) are not toll free.


Ankara-Eskişehir is not fully 6 lane! And 2x3 multi-lane non-motorway roads are found non-urban areas more than rare.


----------



## x-type

has somebody made a photo report of O20 somewhen? we lack of its photos, and it would be cool to see it.
and, frankly, is it neccessery for it to be 4+4 all the way or is it more like capital's status symbol?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Messi, which song is that?


----------



## JackFrost

^^some random remix of lana del rays blue jeans

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRWox-i6aAk


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thanks


BTW

















































http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/gundem/22199496.asp


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Ovit Dağı Tüneli*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Ovit_Tunnel

Apparently they are building a 14.7 kilometer tunnel in northeastern Turkey. It's even a twin-tube tunnel.


----------



## Messi

x-type said:


> has somebody made a photo report of O20 somewhen? we lack of its photos, and it would be cool to see it.
> and, frankly, is it neccessery for it to be 4+4 all the way or is it more like capital's status symbol?


I'll never understand the necessity of a 2x4 beltway around Ankara. More important, the beltway is currently so far away from urban agglomaration that it is not being used as a beltway yet. Ankara needs to expand further to make use of the beltway.


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=ankara...&oe=UTF-8&hnear=Ankara,+Türkei&gl=de&t=h&z=10


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> has somebody made a photo report of O20 somewhen? we lack of its photos, and it would be cool to see it.


Two pages back.  Or go to Yandex.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Messi said:


> As far as I know speed limit on all multilane roads is 110 km/h. 90 km/h was the old limit and has been increased to 110 km/h two years ago. In the case the speed limit is anything else than 110 km/h there are signs which show that otherwise the limit is 110 km/h.
> 
> Here is an example. There are no signs that indicate a speed limit of 110 km/h. Once in a while you see signs that indicate 90 km/h, 70 km/h or 50 km/h. Mostly when you approach a housing area or gas station or a driveway.


Thank you!


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Messi said:


> I'll never understand the necessity of a 2x4 beltway around Ankara. More important, the beltway is currently so far away from urban agglomaration that it is not being used as a beltway yet. Ankara needs to expand further to make use of the beltway.
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=ankara...&oe=UTF-8&hnear=Ankara,+Türkei&gl=de&t=h&z=10


You forgot Pursaklar and Golbashi... and the airport northeast after pursaklar and Saray.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

www.sercan.de said:


> Red = completed
> black = u/c
> green = 1st planned group
> blue = 2nd planned group
> |||||| = aim for 2035


Motorway all the way to Iran woohoo! Iran is ahead of Turkey in building their side. They are only 300 km from the border and the plan for the 300 km is done and the investor and the consertium is already chosen.
Also I think they should build a Hatay-Halep (Aleppo) FW...


----------



## FilipSk

Hi guys,I am planning this summer to go in Turkey and I want to ask you in what condition is the road between Istanbul and Izmir.Also does the road has 4 lanes in all of its length?


----------



## suvi genije

FilipSk said:


> Hi guys,I am planning this summer to go in Turkey and I want to ask you in what condition is the road between Istanbul and Izmir.Also does the road has 4 lanes in all of its length?


 Go to previous page, at top is Messi's link for detailed road map of Turkey (27.12.12).
There are 2 ways from IS to IZ, one of them is not always with 4 lanes.


----------



## FilipSk

suvi genije said:


> Go to previous page, at top is Messi's link for detailed road map of Turkey (27.12.12).
> There are 2 ways from IS to IZ, one of them is not always with 4 lanes.



Thank you for the help suvi genije ,and can you, or someone else, tell me in what condition is the road, Istanbul-Bursa-Balikesir-Izmir (the one with 4 lanes constantly)?


----------



## suvi genije

FilipSk said:


> Thank you for the help suvi genije ,and can you, or someone else, tell me in what condition is the road, Istanbul-Bursa-Balikesir-Izmir (the one with 4 lanes constantly)?


 I don't live in Turkey, but I think you won't have any complaints on TR roads.


----------



## Corvinus

Road pics taken between Belek and Antalya, taken in Autumn 2012:

1. 









2. 









3. Already in Antalya ...









4. ... and heading back to Belek









5.


----------



## soterman

Hi everyone, I would like your expert help with my trip planning at the west coast of Turkey this summer, going until Izmir.

I plan to enter Turkey from Greece on the E90, turning south on the D550. Which crossing should I choose (fastest, easiest, cheapest) Gelibolu-Lapseki or Eceabat-Canakkale? After that, continue on the D550. 

How long would you calculate that this will take? Googlemaps says 8 hours, ViaMichelin says just over 9hrs. Which one is lying? hehe

Also what's the current fuel prices (for normal gas/benzin, not diesel)?

Finally are there any roadworks/improvements on that route until the summer? Anything that will affect time travel?...

Thank you very much for all your time!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul-Izmir highway will coast 7,5 bil USD









Currently 1 liter gas/benzin costs 1,95€
http://www.benzinal.com/


----------



## Djurizmo

soterman said:


> Hi everyone, I would like your expert help with my trip planning at the west coast of Turkey this summer, going until Izmir.
> 
> I plan to enter Turkey from Greece on the E90, turning south on the D550. Which crossing should I choose (fastest, easiest, cheapest) Gelibolu-Lapseki or Eceabat-Canakkale? After that, continue on the D550.
> 
> How long would you calculate that this will take? Googlemaps says 8 hours, ViaMichelin says just over 9hrs. Which one is lying? hehe
> 
> Also what's the current fuel prices (for normal gas/benzin, not diesel)?
> 
> Finally are there any roadworks/improvements on that route until the summer? Anything that will affect time travel?...
> 
> Thank you very much for all your time!


I'm not from Turkey, but I traveled that route couple of times. I always crossed Dardaneli at Eceabat-Cankkale. Fast, easy, reliable.

I'm reading now my trip diary, from Greek border to Izmir it was like this:

Border - Eceabat : 1hr 45min
Eceabat - Canakkale (ferry wating and traveling): 50 min
Canakkale - Izmir: 5 hr 40 min

Total: 8 hr 15 min


----------



## mericturkbikmaz

*Hello everyone! My first post!*



Messi said:


> As far as I know speed limit on all multilane roads is 110 km/h. 90 km/h was the old limit and has been increased to 110 km/h two years ago. In the case the speed limit is anything else than 110 km/h there are signs which show that otherwise the limit is 110 km/h.
> 
> Here is an example. There are no signs that indicate a speed limit of 110 km/h. Once in a while you see signs that indicate 90 km/h, 70 km/h or 50 km/h. Mostly when you approach a housing area or gas station or a driveway.


That video is mine 

Check out my channel for more Turkish highway videos 

http://www.youtube.com/user/anrchst1905


----------



## Tachi

soterman said:


> Hi everyone, I would like your expert help with my trip planning at the west coast of Turkey this summer, going until Izmir.
> 
> I plan to enter Turkey from Greece on the E90, turning south on the D550. Which crossing should I choose (fastest, easiest, cheapest) Gelibolu-Lapseki or Eceabat-Canakkale? After that, continue on the D550.
> 
> Finally are there any roadworks/improvements on that route until the summer? Anything that will affect time travel?...


Both ferries are from the same operator. Prices are same for both crossings. Ferries run 24/7.
More info http://www.gestasdenizulasim.com.tr/

For a more scenic I would choose Eceabat-Çanakkale. While waiting for the ferry in Eceabat you can choose to visit a park showing the different locations of front lines of WWI on the Gallipoli peninsula.

Between Gelibolu and Eceabat and Çanakkale and Ayvacik roadworks can be expected. Doubling existing lanes do not cause real delays in travel time.


----------



## italystf

www.sercan.de said:


> Currently 1 liter gas/benzin costs 1,95€
> http://www.benzinal.com/


Really? It's more expensive than anywhere in Europe.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, Turkey has got one of the most expensive ones in Europe/World.

EDIT:
# 2 in the World
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-15-most-expensive-places-to-buy-gas-in-the-world-2011-4?op=1


----------



## italystf

www.sercan.de said:


> Yes, Turkey has got one of the most expensive ones in Europe/World.
> 
> EDIT:
> # 2 in the World
> http://www.businessinsider.com/the-15-most-expensive-places-to-buy-gas-in-the-world-2011-4?op=1


It must be a great rip off considering the average Turkish salaries. It's like 5€\l in Europe.
I guess trains and buses are far more competitive than private cars in Turkey.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually the turks till love to buy cars 
For example everyday 700 new cars are registred in Istanbul.
(Whole Turkey 3,600 cars/day).
+ there is an extra tax for luxury cars.


BTW many turks use LPG


----------



## bogdymol

www.sercan.de said:


> BTW many turks use LPG


How much costs LPG in Turkey?


----------



## mericturkbikmaz

soterman said:


> Hi everyone, I would like your expert help with my trip planning at the west coast of Turkey this summer, going until Izmir.
> 
> I plan to enter Turkey from Greece on the E90, turning south on the D550. Which crossing should I choose (fastest, easiest, cheapest) Gelibolu-Lapseki or Eceabat-Canakkale? After that, continue on the D550.
> 
> Finally are there any roadworks/improvements on that route until the summer? Anything that will affect time travel?...


 There are roadworks between Çanakkale - Küçükkuyu 

That work zone on the maps : http://goo.gl/maps/eOdJC

From Küçükkuyu to İzmir, it is almost %99 done dual-carriage way with nearly %50 is just made up by HMA (hot mixture asphalt) 

Notice that, the minister of department of transportation says " it is going to be 3,500 km of HMA works which is scheduled for 2013 summer period April-October"


----------



## www.sercan.de

bogdymol said:


> How much costs LPG in Turkey?


2,69 TL ~= 1,15€


----------



## verreme

^^ Still very expensive compared with the rest of Europe.


----------



## bogdymol

What's the reason of this prices in Turkey? Every fuel is too expensive there, but I can't see the reason...


----------



## Groningen NL

Probably taxes


----------



## Triple C

^^ Unknown taxes where they go for. Especially _Special Consume Tax_ (ÖTV) applied since the 1999 earthquakes.


----------



## soterman

Thanks for the information guys, both for roadworks and petrol price (1.95 euro per litre is something that needs be taken into account)

I will follow this thread for updates!

Goodnight!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yüksekova-Van Karayolu



















Konya-Aksaray yolu


----------



## www.sercan.de

Euroasia tunnel in Istanbul
100,000 cars / day
4 USD


----------



## Verso

^^ You should've added that it isn't open yet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As far as I am aware this is the third bored double-deck road tunnel in the world, after A86 Duplex in Paris and SR-99 in Seattle. The latter has just begun construction and may open even later than this tunnel in Istanbul.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Verso said:


> ^^ You should've added that it isn't open yet.


Upps, sorry 
The construction just started this year.
They plan to open it in 2015 (3rd quarter)


The official website
http://www.avrasyatuneli.com/en/


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> Euroasia tunnel in Istanbul
> 100,000 cars / day
> 4 USD


is it apporved?


----------



## marty88

Kuvvaci said:


> is it apporved?


u/c


----------



## RV

But just 2+2 lanes for 100 000 cars??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's possible if all trucks are banned.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, trucks are banned


----------



## marty88

trucks and buses


----------



## NFZANMNIM

tolled?


----------



## prophecus1

ChrisZwolle said:


> As far as I am aware this is the third bored double-deck road tunnel in the world, after A86 Duplex in Paris and SR-99 in Seattle. The latter has just begun construction and may open even later than this tunnel in Istanbul.


the smart tunnel in Kuala Lumpur, malaysia is a bored double-deck road tunnel too, it can even be closed in case of flood and turned into a big drain.


----------



## www.sercan.de

NFZANMNIM said:


> tolled?


Still unclear how much, but will be max. 4 USD


----------



## MichiH

The *3rd Bosphorus bridge* is now u/c. The groundbreaking ceremony was on Wednesday: > click <. The new viaduct will have 8 road lanes plus 2 railway lanes. The completion is estimated in 2015. With a height of 320 meters, the bridge will also be the world's highest suspension bridge with a tower. It will be tolled for ten years.

President Erdogan said "We will see heavy vehicles in Istanbul no more", but I've read in a further article, that the transit traffic in Istanbul is only at 3 percent!? What do you think, is that bridge necessary and located at the right position (OSM)?
Does anybody have information about the predicted AADT and detailed information about the whole motorway bypass project whereof the bridge is a part?

The future 3rd airport will also be located near the new bridge.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Istanbul is a metropolitan area of 14 million people. Considering traffic volumes on O-3 east of Edirne are only around 5000 vehicles per day, it's plausible that real through traffic (with no destination or origin within the Istanbul metropolitan area) is very low.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

ChrisZwolle said:


> Istanbul is a metropolitan area of 14 million people. Considering traffic volumes on O-3 east of Edirne are only around 5000 vehicles per day, it's plausible that real through traffic (with no destination or origin within the Istanbul metropolitan area) is very low.


During summer traffic east of Edirne is more than 15 000. 5 000 may be true for winter months.


----------



## marmurr1916

Divided highways (Bölünmüş Yollar) and motorways (Otoyollar) in Turkey. 

Dark Red - motorways

Light Red - divided highways in operation

Blue - divided highways under construction

Green - planned divided highways 

Source: http://www.turkiyegezirehberi.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/bölünmüşyol2013-1024x482.jpg


----------



## burt1991

As far as I know, there are momentaly three "segments" of otoyollar. Are there any plans to connect them? For example, it would be great if turkey would build Izmir-Bursa-Izmit and maybe Ankara-Aksaray-Adana .. this way all the otoyollar would be connected in one network.


----------



## Edil Arda

Diagram of Eurasia Tunnel,









Route,









http://www.avrasyatuneli.com/tr/basin-odasi/foto-galeri

Info,


> The Eurasia Tunnel Project (Istanbul Strait Road Tube Crossing Project), whose foundations were cast on 26 February 2011, will connect the Asian and European sides via a highway tunnel going underneath the seabed. The Eurasia Tunnel will serve the Kazlıçeşme-Göztepe route where vehicle traffic is most intense in Istanbul and will cover a total of 14.6 kilometers.
> 
> While 5.4 kilometers of the project will comprise a two-story tunnel to be constructed underneath the seabed using special technology with connecting tunnels to be constructed using other methods, road expansion and improvement works are to be carried out on a total route of 9.2 kilometers on the European and Asian sides. The access roads between Sarayburnu-Kazlıçeşme and Harem-Göztepe will be enlarged. Vehicle underpasses and pedestrian overpasses will be constructed.
> 
> Tunnel pass and road improvement-expansion works will cause holistic relief on vehicle traffic. Not only will the travel duration on the route with its highly intensive Istanbul traffic decline from 100 minutes to 15 minutes, but also the privilege of safe and comfortable travel will be experienced. It will also contribute to the reduction of environmental and noise pollution.
> 
> Republic of Turkey Ministry of Transport, Maritime Affairs and Communications and General Directorate of Infrastructure Investments (AYGM) commissioned Avrasya Tüneli İşletme İnşaat ve Yatırım A.Ş. (ATAŞ) for the design, construction and operation of the Eurasian Tunnel Project for approximately 26 years. The Eurasia Tunnel will be transferred to the state on completion of the operating period.


http://www.avrasyatuneli.com/en/about-the-project/about-eurasia-tunnel


----------



## sponge_bob

That tunnel will cost €1bn or so including approaches. If we add up all the proposed and under construction Istanbul megaprojects ( and throw in the recently opened railway tunnel ) and the Izmit bridge my calculation is

1. Eurasia Tunnel €1bn
2. Northern Marmara Motorway and Third Bosphoros Bridge €4bn
3. Marmara Rail crossing (just open) €3.5bn
4. The Izmit Bridge €1bn
5. The new airport €6bn
6. The canal bypassing the Bosphoros to the west €8bn.

The latter 2 are not under construction yet and may never be. But Istanbul really is a major megaproject magnet nowadays, it certainly beats the rest of Europe hands down. Nowhere else in Europe will attract over €20bn of infrastructure projects in this decade...if they all get started....and at least €10bn worth of infrastructure including 2 of the worlds largest suspension bridges even if the last 2 don't get going in this decade. 

I probably left one or two projects out and all. Soz!!!!


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> 5. The new airport €6bn
> 6. The canal bypassing the Bosphoros to the west €8bn.
> The latter 2 are not under construction yet and may never be.


The groundbreaking ceremony for the new airport ("the world's biggest airport") took place two days ago: > click <.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> The groundbreaking ceremony for the new airport ("the world's biggest airport") took place two days ago:


Once a government backstops PPP project finance like Turkey has then all bets are off as to whether that airport will open this side of 2030. One little IMF visit anytime in the next 4 years before it opens and that is it. 

The various roads projects will be finished I would think, certainly if there is no emerging market crisis affecting Turkey by this time next year ...and by which stage it will not be worth stopping them as no money will be saved.


----------



## Edil Arda

Regular intercity road in southern coast of Turkey,


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Way better than the average in many ex-Eastern Bloc countries.
Speed limit is 90km/h there? Including the dual-carriage stretches?
What are the typical speeds driven on roads of such quality?


----------



## Edil Arda

I'd prefer something around 70,
I guess there is no specific limit for many coastal ways because they are very curved.

BTW you can see that road here: http://harita.yandex.com.tr/?ll=30....8346~spn:90.00114752445424,40.059357960515065

Yellow lines are temporary for construction.


----------



## Edil Arda

trip from Ayvalık to İstanbul, all photos are mine,

Between Edremit - Balıkesir,






















































Balıkesir - Bursa,



























Bursa motorway,


















Bursa - Yalova,









Toward ferries which links Yalova-İstanbul,









End,


----------



## Edil Arda

TEM & E5,


















TEM,






















































E5,









A road near Çanakkale,










http://www.dha.com.tr/haberdetay.asp?Newsid=725015


----------



## Gubot

What caused the traffic jam?


----------



## Edil Arda

Holiday 

5 million people left İstanbul,
wish they never come back :evil:


----------



## TheMayor

Edil Arda said:


> Holiday
> 
> 5 million people left İstanbul,
> wish they never come back :evil:


Don't send them over here plz, we are full :grouphug:


----------



## Blazar

I see people's using the emergency lane too ...

hno:hno:hno: !!!


----------



## ChrisH

I recently returned from two weeks in Turkey, flying and driving around. I was very impressed!

We had one week with a rental car from Dalaman airport, and drove from there as far as Ephesus, and down to Turunç and Datça.

Our second week, we drove from Ankara to Diyarbakir with another rental car. We drove via Cappadocia, Tarsus, Gaziantep, Sanliurfa and Mardin.

I hadn’t realised that all your main roads are divided highways. This makes long distances very easy to cover (much faster than Google Maps suggested!). The quality of road surface varied but was OK most of the way. The junctions which look like small roundabouts in the centre of the divided highways don’t look very safe to me as they require turning traffic to be in the “fast” lane and to negotiate a small radius corner to leave the main road.

The motorways were even better: at least three lanes (four around Ankara and Adana), excellent surface quality, no traffic and very cheap tolls. The different toll systems (OGS and HGS?) were confusing to me and I think I drove through the wrong gate at least once. Why can’t the systems be the same, or at least both active on each lane?

In short, well done Turkey


----------



## SaberRider

Black Sea Expressway ( Divided Roads )





































Bonus Picture


----------



## myararat04

*highways 11. district-VAN*

all photos taken by myself


----------



## Cadîr

ChrisH said:


> The motorways were even better: at least three lanes (four around Ankara and Adana), excellent surface quality, no traffic and very cheap tolls. The different toll systems (OGS and HGS?) were confusing to me and I think I drove through the wrong gate at least once. Why can’t the systems be the same, or at least both active on each lane?
> 
> In short, well done Turkey


The OGS was implemented way before the HGS.

They both basically work in a similar fashion, only that the OGS is more preferred by truck and bus drivers, because the device can be 'connected' to a bank account.

The HGS is relatively recent, it's a sticker which is scanned while driving with 40 km./h. 
Before it, there was paying by card KGS (you had to stop, scan the card). This caused large traffic jams especially at Istanbul bridges.
And before it, there was pay by cash, which was even slower than paying with kard (KGS).

In a few years, I think the OGS might also drop and there will only be HGS left.


----------



## Tachi

@myararat04 Why are the road markings at the side here yellow?


----------



## jtybinka

Edil Arda said:


> around 25.000 according to this: http://www.kgm.gov.tr/SiteCollectionImages/KGMimages/Projeler/bolunmusyol2014.png


I know Turkey is very big country but even though that number 25 000
is just amaizing

Seems that was a good strategy to build not fully grade separated road
Does exists any official explanation why they chose in Ministery such strategy


----------



## Triple C

^^ Well;
1 - Mountanious terrain, especially in north, south and eastern parts of the country.
2 - Cost, dividing a 2-lane road to 4-lane is cheaper than building a new 3x2 motorway


----------



## Gubot

Could someone please explain the color scheme used on the map? GT gives me a funny translation.


----------



## Edil Arda

Hizmete Açık Bölünmüş Yollar: Completed or already existing divided roads
Yapım Çalışmaları Devam Eden Bölünmüş Yollar: U/C divided roads (as of 12/2014)
İhale Edilecek Bölünmüş Yollar: Divided roads to be tendered


----------



## sponge_bob

Triple C said:


> ^^ Well;
> 1 - Mountanious terrain, especially in north, south and eastern parts of the country.
> 2 - Cost, dividing a 2-lane road to 4-lane is cheaper than building a new 3x2 motorway


If a country has a large network of 1+1 roads with hard shoulders they can be retrofitted to 2+2 quite easily and cheaply. The main problem is at grade entrances and exits and going through towns rather than around them. 

But a very good way of adding capacity , increasing speeds to 110kph in the main and removing head on collisions. 

By way of illustrating the current network here is a vid of the current Istanbul - Bursa road roughly at the midpoint...a new 3x3 Istanbul - Bursa motorway is being built along the route of the Izmit bridge crossing west of here.


----------



## Triple C

Own shots from Antalya, taken yesterday;

End of D-650, connecting to D-400 and Çakırlar road(former 07-75) which connects to new Eastern Beltway;


07-75;


Traffic jam due to beltway;


Duraliler approach to new West Beltway;


Entering beltway. As you see, interchanges aren't built yet;


Completed part of beltway;


But it's not totally yet, so;


the rest is D-400, which going to Kemer and other west Mediterranean districts, featuring a few tunnels (taken 4 years ago);


----------



## Corvinus

^^ how often do you spot a foreign-plated car in that region?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A colleague of mine went to Turkey, and noted the high frequency of fuel stations along D400 between Antalya and Alanya. I took a look at Google Earth and his statement of 'one fuel station every kilometer' seems to be rather accurate. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## TheMayor

Corvinus said:


> ^^ how often do you spot a foreign-plated car in that region?


Well, here in Kuşadası very often... RO, BG, D and SRB are top of this list. Sometimes B, CH, MD, GB, SYR and NL and just today two very special ones (and also new for me here): a Russian Lexus RX (...51) from Murmansk and a French Mercedes Vito Camper (...972) from Guadeloupe.


----------



## verreme

TheMayor said:


> Well, here in Kuşadası very often... RO, BG, D and SRB are top of this list. Sometimes B, CH, MD, GB, SYR and NL and just today two very special ones (and also new for me here): a Russian Lexus RX (...51) from Murmansk and a French Mercedes Vito Camper (...972) *from Guadeloupe*.


Most times this doesn't mean the car has really travelled that far -in newer French plates you can put the _département_ you like most, regardless of the one where the vehicle is actually registered.


----------



## Edil Arda

Bilecik,
Tünele gelirken by sabrikustur, on Flickr

İlk Tünel by sabrikustur, on Flickr

Osmaneli Kavşağı by sabrikustur, on Flickr

IMG_1785 by sabrikustur, on Flickr


----------



## HRZMSH

Nissibi bridge


----------



## Verso

TheMayor said:


> Well, here in Kuşadası very often... RO, BG, D and SRB are top of this list. Sometimes B, CH, MD, GB, SYR and NL and just today two very special ones (and also new for me here): a Russian Lexus RX (...51) from Murmansk and a French Mercedes Vito Camper (...972) from Guadeloupe.


When I was in Kuşadası in 1999 I saw a car from Macedonia.  (or maybe it was in nearby Ephesus/Efes, not sure)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Third Bosphorus Bridge*

The infrastructure around the Third Bosphorus Bridge is now well visible in Google Earth.

Satellite:









Drawn on a map:









I believe other sections of the 'North Marmara Motorway' have encountered some obstacles. There are no good extensions yet towards Silivri and Gebze, making the new bridge quite a detour for long-distance traffic until those extensions are constructed.


----------



## Verso

^^ Towards Silivri it's not so bad, but there's clearly missing a link to Gebze. Shape reminds me of the Skopje bypass.


----------



## Edil Arda

actually its not missing, they just postponed some tenders,


----------



## sponge_bob

They only tendered the western bit of the Marmara a few months back. I think that is the last tender west of the Bosphorus. If they finish it to around Gebze thats the important bit anyway.


----------



## Edil Arda

somewhere around Alanya,








https://www.facebook.com/TurkeyHome...0.1437169494./903344759736603/?type=3&theater


----------



## Edil Arda

a three lane double way,
Driving from Izmir to Ephesus by Ben Morlok, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

a tiny road in Erzurum,
Palandöken Panorama by Gokhan Batir, on Flickr


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> Land Expropriation may have started between Bursa and Izmir and nothing is under construction until that finishes.


I read the news article you've posted:



> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/Default.aspx?pageID=517&nID=92220&NewsCatID=345
> 
> The Turkish government has decided on the urgent expropriation of some 30 villages and neighborhoods in two Turkish provinces in the northwestern Marmara region as part of the ongoing road project to construct a new route connecting Istanbul and the Aegean city of İzmir.


It's a 250km "section". I think it's possible that the land expropiration is just on a sub section. That's why I asked. In addition, it's reported that the road project is "ongoing" but I think they mean the entire project from Istanbul to Izmir.



sponge_bob said:


> Neither of the 2 missing bits of the north ring around Istanbul have a contractor in place yet.


I think you mean "Northern Marmara Part 2+3". Sercan wrote that construction works should begin in 2016. Of course, they are not yet u/c.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasia_Tunnel
> 
> What's the future road numbering, D100? Have construction works really began in February 2011? Is it still expected to be opened in October?


'Late 2016' is reported in this news report today: http://www.dailysabah.com/money/2016/01/16/istanbuls-eurasia-tunnel-to-be-completed-by-years-end


----------



## Tachi

MichiH said:


> In addition, I couldn't find Kinali on a map. Where is it?


It's near the junction of D-100 and D-110. It's also the name of the nearby toll station of the O-3.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks. I found this "Kinali". The distance to Odayeri is just 55km (map) but the motorway length is indicated by 149km (source). That's quite strange :dunno:.


----------



## Edil Arda

O5 Gemlik - Altınova section,


TolgaHan said:


>


----------



## Edil Arda

Third ringroad (İst.),





Meriç Viaduct (Edirne),


----------



## Tachi

Edil Arda said:


> Meriç Viaduct (Edirne),



Why such a wide bridge? Is it part of a greater plan, like a new border crossing with Greece?
I mean it is not the busiest road towards Greece.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is 31 to 39 meters wide according to a Google Earth measurement. That seems odd for a secondary border crossing. Especially because the bridge itself is not directly near the border crossing, which is another 2 kilometers away. Google Earth suggests it's not much of a border crossing anyway...


----------



## Edil Arda

As I understand it will connect Pazarkule border crossing to TEM. (With motorway standards)

+According to news, old historical bridges are forbidden to heavy vehicles, therefore Kapıkule border crossing is crowded, this new viaduct will allow heavy vehicles to use Pazarkule border crossing.


----------



## Tachi

*[TR] Turkey | road infrastructure • Karayolu, Otoyol*

Well, two kilometres is nothing. I also understand that heavy load traffic on historical structures should be prevented. The Roman like bridge with cobble stones a bit more east of the new bridge. 
What I don't understand is the need to build a bridge this wide. There is not that much traffic to justify such a bridge, with probably 2 by 2 lanes. Hence my question about a greater plan of a new border crossing with Greece. 
Expand the bridge when needed. Structurally, the new bridge consists of two bridges side by side.
Otherwise I cannot explain this somehow megalomaniac project.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Plan for Pülümür-Horasan Freeway project (part of Merzifon-Gürbulak Freeway, Hedef 2023 plan)
























Link to Report

A map I made based on the large topo drawings


----------



## Lion007

*Meriç Viaduct (Edirne)*

*New photo on Google Earth from 1.1.2016* :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tachi

*[TR] Turkey | road infrastructure • Karayolu, Otoyol*

Really? Why is this ultra-wide bridge being built from somewhere to nowhere? This reeks of clientelism. Who commissioned the built of this bridge?


----------



## definitivo

Tachi said:


> Really? *Why is this ultra-wide bridge being built from somewhere to nowhere*? This reeks of clientelism. Who commissioned the built of this bridge?


...I'm not from Turkey...answer is my imagination :nuts:

...turkish - bulgarian border is a black spot, especially since it was completed Bulgarian A4...this bridge leads to the Greek border and thus can relieve turkish - bulgarian border crossing via greece E85 to Svilengrad ( BG )...


----------



## Edil Arda

It will bypass Kapıkule with motorway standards.

I assume this will reduce effects of disruptions to international transportation caused by Bulgarian side, such as: http://www.novinite.com/articles/16...d+at+Bulgarian-Turkish+Border+Crossing+Points


----------



## NFZANMNIM

It's gonna provide controlled access to Greece's entry port through Parazkule


----------



## Tachi

Ah. Any plans on both (Greek and Turkish) sides to increase the capacity of the border crossing itself? I crossed that border myself once. It's a really tiny crossing on both sides.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Street View on the Greek side shows it's just one building with one lane for each direction.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

> Αρίθμηση δικτύου αυτοκινητοδρόμων. Τα χρώμα κάθε γραμμής δηλώνει:
> Πράσινο=Ολοκληρωμένοι αυτοκινητόδρομοι
> Κόκκινο=Τμήματα υπό κατασκευή.
> Διακεκομμένες=Τμήματα υπο σχεδιασμό
> Γκρι=Υπό αναβάθμιση το υπάρχον οδικό δίκτυο
> Μαύρο=Τμήμα που έχουν συζητηθεί χωρίς όμως μελέτη και χρονοδιάγραμμα


According to Google Translator: "Grey = In upgrading the existing road network"

Also this link showing some maps in greek
http://2lyk-argost.kef.sch.gr/site/images/arxeia/nea%20egnatia%20odos.pdf

Also look up greek Motorway A21
link


----------



## sponge_bob

Turkey is building an enormous three lane motorway around the north of Istanbul, this is not far west of of the next section to start 

Unfortunately for Turkey they do need to build a wider than normal motorway near their western border to park trucks on when borders are disrupted for a variety of reasons. 

In the UK they called this linear truck park "Operation Stack" . Been operated for years when circumstances dictate. One stack last year was 60km long. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Stack


----------



## Tachi

ChrisZwolle said:


> Street View on the Greek side shows it's just one building with one lane for each direction.


It's similar on the Turkish side. Also one building for both directions.

This photo must be quite a recent one. When I crossed it, there was no portacabin squeezed in, only a failing computer :nuts:


----------



## Edil Arda

Various roads,






















































http://www.ozkainsaat.com.tr


----------



## MichiH

http://traveller24.news24.com/News/...e-over-bosphorous-strait-in-istanbul-20160307



> Turkey on Sunday laid the last section of a bridge spanning the Bosphorous strait linking Europe and Asia for the third time.
> 
> The crossing will be open for public use by the end of August this year, officials said.






 (start watching from 01:10)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did they open Otoyol 5 between Altınova and Gemlik? I couldn't find much about it, the news in late January and February was that it was officially inaugurated, but not yet open to traffic.


----------



## Verso

Corvinus said:


> ^^ how often do you spot a foreign-plated car in that region?


In Antalya I saw a few cars from Romania, Germany, Russia and Georgia, in Kemer a bus from Iran, and in Demre a car from Turkmenistan.  But only Turkish plates in Pamukkale/Hierapolis.


----------



## Edil Arda

Yalova - Bursa part of İstanbul - İzmir motorway,


arda84 said:


> İstanbul - İzmir Otoyolu İnşaatı Yalova kesimi sanırım, wowdan bir üye kendisi çekmiş
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9680


----------



## sponge_bob

Starting to look like we might have a bridge and motorway to Bursa this year Edil.

Any movement on the long section from SW of Bursa to NE of Izmir yet???


----------



## Edil Arda

Yep,
This video shows construction from İzmir towards Bursa,




(Ignore 24-31, its another road)


----------



## Edil Arda

More photos from İstanbul - Bursa section,






























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=320097&page=66


----------



## Alpos

Edil Arda said:


> a three lane double way,
> Driving from Izmir to Ephesus by Ben Morlok, on Flickr


ahhh my childhood. I grown up around there


----------



## Triple C

^^ By considering its width, is that an Otoyol or just D- Road?


----------



## Edil Arda

Hi res map of roads in TR: http://www.kgm.gov.tr/SiteCollectionImages/KGMimages/Haritalar/turistik.jpg

+ Tunnel between İzmit Bay Bridge - Bursa,


----------



## Alpos

Triple C said:


> ^^ By considering its width, is that an Otoyol or just D- Road?


I'm not sure but it must be Altınyol.


----------



## Tachi

Altinyol. Is that a new type of road?


----------



## kostas97

Tachi said:


> Altinyol. Is that a new type of road?


Considering that "alti" means "six" in Turkish (it's one of the few Turkish words that in know) altinyol might mean 6-lane road.
Am i right?


----------



## Edil Arda

Sounds like a place name.

Altı means six, while Altın means gold. And yol is road.


----------



## Triple C

Alpos said:


> I'm not sure but it must be Altınyol.


I MEAN ITS ROAD NUMBER! :bash:

If you mean the Altınyol urban arthery in İzmir, it's owned and maintaned by Metropolitan Municipality of İzmir, not General Directorate of Highways anymore, thus not coded with D-XXX (State), O-XX (Otoyol), nor 35-XX (provincial) neither.


----------



## HRZMSH




----------



## Triple C

Own shots taken on Burdur-Antalya D-650, 20.5.16;

Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr

Provincial border

Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr

Çubukbeli pass;

Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr

First sight of the city;

Burdur-Antalya Karayolu - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


Antalya Bulvarı - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr

Organized industry site approach

Antalya Bulvarı - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr

Entering Antalya. Korkuteli-Denizli way is also the south part of European Route E-87

Antalya Bulvarı - 20.5.16 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Gerede- Gürbulak Motorway, Koyulhisar-Pülümür Section








Previously, Pülümür-Horasan Section's map









Compiling both maps:


----------



## roaddor

^^
When will this section be opened to service?


----------



## Edil Arda

Opening dates,
İzmit Bay Bridge: June 30
Third Bridge: August 26
Eurasia Tunnel: December 20


----------



## roaddor

I want to ask you what happens with the Kanal Istanbul project, are the feasibility studies still ongoing?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

roaddor said:


> ^^
> When will this section be opened to service?


The projects are still undergoing final public Q&A meetings for EIA before construction starts. That's where the diagram was presented. Not sure when openning time will be.


----------



## Edil Arda

roaddor said:


> I want to ask you what happens with the Kanal Istanbul project, are the feasibility studies still ongoing?


I believe it won't be built but government keep pointing out their commitment to the project.


----------



## roaddor

NFZANMNIM said:


> The projects are still undergoing final public Q&A meetings for EIA before construction starts. That's where the diagram was presented. Not sure when openning time will be.


Thanks, so the project is still in the early phases of its implementation. I thought at the beginning that the two segments were going to be launched during the course of this year.



Edil Arda said:


> I believe it won't be built but government keep pointing out their commitment to the project.


I see, the promises/ supposed activities and are high everywhere .
By the way, shall the future bridge over the Dardanelles have a railway? I cannot find information about it.


----------



## Edil Arda

Yep.


----------



## roaddor

Is the HGS system already working only with a sticker (shown below) to pay for the motorways or the prepaid cards are still in use?


----------



## Edil Arda

Yep. You can also use OGS, I'm not sure about KGS (The thing with the card).

HGS toll point,







sondakika.com


----------



## Tachi

KGS (card) is replaced by HGS (sticker). Deposits on the KGS are/were refundable, but I don't know where to apply for a refund.
Only two systems exist: HGS and OGS. Other ways of payments do not exist.


----------



## roaddor

OK OGS uses a transponder while HGS a label or passive tag. 
Do you need to slow down if you are equipped with HGS when passing through the toll point or it is possible that the bar code is read even with higher speed?


----------



## Edil Arda

its RFID, so you don't need to slow down.


----------



## roaddor

Yes I didn't express myself correctly, the serial number attached to the sticker is for registration and identification of the vehicle. The communication is by means of radio signals between the reader and the label.
I assume one day HGS will replace OGS too.


----------



## danutzu_2910

@roaddor
I don't think so. OGtS asume to have a bank account (turkish one), for direct paiment.
This is not ok for turists.
OGS is only fot turkish people.
OGS system was also during cash payment and KGS too.


----------



## sponge_bob

I am surprised this piece of news was covered yet. 2 Massive Tenders were finally completed with contract awards last month near Istanbul. They were announced in 2014. 

http://www.dailysabah.com/money/201...hway-tender-concludes-with-total-bid-of-243bn

*North Marmara Highway tender concludes with total bid of $2.43bn
*









The two big missing links now have contractors appointed. 



> All four companies also take part in the consortium that builds Istanbul's 3rd airport, which will be the world's largest in terms of passenger capacity when completed.


From around 9 o clock to 12 o clock around the European side of Istanbul and connecting to the new Airport along the way. 



> the 88 kilometer-long European part of the project located *between Kınalı and Odayeri villages*, which will connect the TEM highway with Istanbul's third airport and third bridge, was awarded to Kolin-Kalyon-Hasen consortium for TL 2.7 billion ($910 million). The bid for the build-operate-transfer was seven years, nine months and 12 days, while the consortium will own its operating rights for four years, excluding the construction period.


I would think the indicative construction period is 3 years 9 months and 12 days from May 2016 for the European section as the operation period after construction and before transfer appears to be 4 years here. This indicates it will open in Early 2020 latest, after the airport is scheduled to open. I take it they keep the extra toll money if they open it earlier than that. 

*Worth noting too that this is probably the largest single motorway construction contract to be awarded in Europe in 2016. *88KM of 3+3 and some hefty connecting junctions along the ways. 

On the east side of the Bosphorus, and including a missing link between the 2 Great bridges, both due to open this year (from around 3 o clock to 4 o clock east of Istanbul on the yellow route shown on that map above) . 



> The *169-kilomete*r long Asian part of the project *located between Istanbul's eastern Kurtköy district and Akyazı district northwestern Sakarya province* was awarded to Limak-Cengiz construction consortium for TL 4.5 billion ($1.52 billion). The consortium won the tender conducted through a build-operate-transfer method with a bid of six years, nine months and 12 days.


Not sure if all 169 km are 6 lanes, I would think it will be though. Be nice if the westernmost section in Asia opens early to connect the 2 bridges properly. 

I would think the indicative construction period is 2 years 9 months from May 2016 for the Asian section as the operation period after construction and before transfer appears to be 4 years on both. 

This indicates it will open in Early 2019 which would be around when the airport itself opens north of Istanbul and to transfer to the Turkish state in early 2023.


----------



## roaddor

danutzu_2910 said:


> @roaddor
> I don't think so. OGtS asume to have a bank account (turkish one), for direct paiment.
> This is not ok for turists.
> OGS is only fot turkish people.
> OGS system was also during cash payment and KGS too.


It will be interesting to see a vehicle registration comparison between HGS and OGS though.

HGS has several advantages to name but a few:
* No need to slow down hence no congestion
* The cost of running HGS system is less than that of OGS and a sticker is much cheaper than the box transponder
* No need of battery in HGS sticker as opposed to the active OGS device
* HGS tags are more reliable and take less space inside a vehicle
* Flexible back office system to process vehicles passage and payment


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there any news on the progress of the Mount Ovit Tunnel in northeastern Turkey? It's a 14.7 kilometer tunnel that was supposed to be completed this year.


----------



## Edil Arda

Last 900 metre,








http://uzmanpara.milliyet.com.tr/haber-detay/gundem2/136-yillik-hayal-gercek-oluyor/49000/49594/


----------



## roaddor

Impressive rate, ~15km twin tube for 4 and 1/2 years.


----------



## Edil Arda

Blacksea - Mediterranean highway,






























































http://www.dha.com.tr/haberdetay.asp?Newsid=1271877


----------



## GhostBusters

nice work of engineering :cheers:


----------



## sponge_bob

sponge_bob said:


> Any signs of actual construction of the remaining sections of the Northern Marmara yet?





sponge_bob said:


> Anybody??????


Nobody knows anywhere in Turkey?? Elsewhere a long tunnel complex opened on Ilgaz Mountain bypassing a high pass that is difficult on a D road in winter between Ankara and the Black sea coast.


----------



## Edil Arda

Kolin - Kalyon won the European part tender, while Limak - Cengiz won the Anatolian part tender.
That's pretty much all we know.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> Elsewhere a long tunnel complex opened on Ilgaz Mountain bypassing a high pass that is difficult on a D road in winter between Ankara and the Black sea coast.


It is on road D765, between Ilgaz and Kastamonu. It looks like it is 5488 meters long.


----------



## Edil Arda

Edil Arda said:


> I agree with Chris and I'll tell after I use it.


Lower deck is as comfortable as upper deck. Definitely not claustrophobic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a difference from A86 Duplex in Paris, which has a clearance of only 2 meters. 

I filmed it last year: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO_jr-zewYc


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *O5:* Gemlik – Bursa-North (O33) 27km (2013 to Late 2016) – project – map


I think that the new motorway section is not yet opened. Is there any estimated opening date? Any time in 2017?


----------



## EasySeven

The estimated opening time was December 28 mentioned in several news pieces on the 10th of December, however there has been no official confirmation in the media so I can guess that it has been delayed. However I don't live in Turkey and my Turkish is not very good at all so better wait for someone from the Turkish section of the forum before updating the estimated opening.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Bursa - Izmir O5 motorway is visible in parts with earthworks seen around Balikesir in recent imagery and works are also visible further south from Kirkagac to Izmir

The southern half might well be done by end 2018 but the northern half has not started yet.


----------



## Edil Arda

Bursa-Gemlik and İzmir-Kemalpaşa is delayed a little bit. 
But I don't know new opening date.


----------



## Edil Arda

Lower deck of Eurasia Tunnel, sorry for the quality,


----------



## Edil Arda

avrasyatuneli.com


----------



## roaddor

When is the connection (the red dotted line shown on the map below) going to take place? And also are there any plans to be prolonged to the northern I/C of the bypass (O3) of Edirne?

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/41.6699/26.5552


----------



## Edil Arda

I guess it actualized, I remember I saw such bridge over the river.

Since the bridge is too wide for current roads, I assume it's going to be connected to the TEM.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

italystf said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-turkey-istanbul-bridges-idUSKCN0ZV2FE
> 
> Both bridges across Bosphorus have been closed to traffic by Turkish army without official motivation. Apartently there's a serious (political? security?) crisis ongoing.


Throwback to the Coup d'etat summer days :nuts:


----------



## NFZANMNIM

North Marmara Motorway

Also signs pointing to Istanbul's 3rd Airport (The first two being Atatürk in Yeşilköy and Sabiha Gökçen in Pendik)


















:lol: no selfie lol


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interestingly, the presumed road number (O-6) has been left blank on these signs.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

There's also that blank E-road space, maybe redirecting E-80 out of the city when the whole project is complete?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That would make sense, but I doubt how many people in Turkey actually use the E-numbering system to navigate across the country. In most of Europe the system is hardly used and most people follow their GPS, not E-numbering (or any signage in general). 

UNECE defines only the cities where the E-routes run through, they do not define which road an E-number precisely takes, so road authorities have some liberty in selecting the route. Though there does not seem to be any authoritative power used by UNECE to enforce the usage of E-numbers, some countries have posted the wrong E-numbers for decades (such as Italy which has posted E31 signs on the E33 route for over 30 years now).


----------



## sotonsi

Those numberless shields remind me of the new motorway to open in Bosnia and Herzegovina, which had similar things.



ChrisZwolle said:


> UNECE defines only the cities where the E-routes run through


UNECE ratifies and records only the cities where the E-routes run through.

It might choose not to (normally when only one country proposes a multi-country change) ratify, it might request a different number before it ratifies, but it doesn't define the routes. All the initiative is with the member states as to where E roads run*, the UNECE merely administrating a document with veto power.


*with the exception of Central Asia and the expansion there in the early 00s where it seems the UNECE proposed some routes, but them in the agreement and then the member states were able to alter routings (unless it was the E004 travelling where there was no road, as bizarrely the UNECE (or at least whomever was on the committee for AGR that annual meeting) put their foot down and denied the change, while happily allowing many other Kazakh changes). Oh, and the 1985 changes that meant that the E31 in Italy became the E33.


----------



## Triple C

ChrisZwolle said:


> That would make sense, but I doubt how many people in Turkey actually use the E-numbering system to navigate across the country. In most of Europe the system is hardly used and most people follow their GPS, not E-numbering (or any signage in general).
> 
> UNECE defines only the cities where the E-routes run through, they do not define which road an E-number precisely takes, so road authorities have some liberty in selecting the route. Though there does not seem to be any authoritative power used by UNECE to enforce the usage of E-numbers, some countries have posted the wrong E-numbers for decades (such as Italy which has posted E31 signs on the E33 route for over 30 years now).


But pre-1980s' "E-5" is still popular for Istanbulite people.


----------



## Triple C

Renderings of the Dardanelles Bridge. Will break ground 2 days later, 102nd anniversary of first Turkish victory in Gallipoli;


----------



## VITORIA MAN

president's image everywhere


----------



## xrtn2

^^hno:


----------



## roaddor

There seems to be no railway/s on the bridge.


----------



## Taner07

The construction of a 76km highway between Menemen and Çandarlı in İzmir has begun today.


----------



## Triple C

^^ By highway, do you mean 2x2 divided road or 3x2 motorway (aka those green signed Otoyol)

You MUST AVOID that confusion.


----------



## Triple C

Own shots taken at day before groundbreaking of the Dardanelles Bridge, 17.3;


Triple C said:


> Çanakkale 1915 Köprüsü - 17.3.17 by Onur Taner, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Çanakkale 1915 Köprüsü - 17.3.17 by Onur Taner, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Çanakkale 1915 Köprüsü - 17.3.17 by Onur Taner, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Gebze-Bursa motorway,


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Very nice video. The music suits it well.


----------



## Taner07

Triple C said:


> ^^ By highway, do you mean 2x2 divided road or 3x2 motorway (aka those green signed Otoyol)
> 
> You MUST AVOID that confusion.


İt is definately a highway, not "devlet yolu".


----------



## Triple C

^^ So, it must be motorway.


----------



## MichiH

2 motorway sections have recently been opened:

*O5:* Kemalpasa – Izmir-Otogar (O30) 18km (2013 to 8th March 2017) – ? – map
*O5:* Gemlik – Bursa-North (O33) 27km (2013 to 12th March 2017) – ? – map

The remaining motorway sections b/n Istanbul and Izmir are announced to be opened in 2018:

*O5:* Bursa-West – Saruhanli ~250km (? to 2018) – ? – map
*O5:* Saruhanli – Kemalpasa 38km (2013 to 2018) – ? – map

Sources:
- https://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otoyol_5#Otoyolun_A.C3.A7.C4.B1l.C4.B1.C5.9F_Takvimi
- http://www.milliyet.com.tr/izmir-istanbul-otoyolunda-bir-adim-daha-izmir-yerelhaber-1891361/
- http://www.bursadabugun.com/haber/i...lasimi-basbakan-yildirim-baslatti-804455.html


----------



## Triple C

Own shots from Ankara-Afyon-Isparta roads. Taken two months ago after week long friends-visit vacation in Ankara;


Approaching an overpass construction;


Luckily, its detour is not so long;




Yeah it's taken near Efes beer factory, while reaching to Afyon;


Speaking of the 'Karahisar;


Obviously, TIR vehicles are not allowed to enter the city center beyond the cloverleaf as they have to use the beltway;


Before turning left;


Through Afyon beltway with some signage (including ads);




Approaching to recently completed overpass;


Hope they've fixed it during that two months. Coach bus just turned left for rest stop of "Kolaylı";

D-300 - 13.4.17 by Onur Taner, on Flickr

After the rest, approaching another overpass which is used for U-turn purposes...


...for both ways;


Before turning left through the trumpet;


more to come.


----------



## Triple C

Part II - Afyon-Isparta D-650

Yeah, D-650 has a few kilometers of break by merging with D-300 in Afyon;


After the left turn, there's another U-turn overpass;


Arch footbridge of Akören;


Provincial road alert  


Some kilometrage info;


That split on kilometrage sign is intentional of course


Another provincial road crossing. And yeah, that provincial is an alternative route to Konya;


Provincial border and some more signage;




I know, the crossing is a bit odd,


but passed by a curve


while exiting Keçiborlu;


Before the approaches for...


...both Airport,


...650-685 split,


(Yeah, you can go to Antalya by two ways)


(while 685 works for easter districts of Antalya like Serik, Manavgat and Alanya)


...Isparta entrance,


...and University. Fin Ultima;


----------



## danutzu_2910

I am happy to remember the trips on this route to Antalya. East side, ofcourse.
From Afyon to Isparta , I can say that I saw how the expressway was built.


----------



## Edil Arda

*A top official has refuted claims about the unprofitability of the recent three major transport projects creating an extra burden on state funds.*

Several reports have recently said the number of passengers crossing the Osmangazi Bridge over the Gulf of İzmit, the Yavuz Sultan Selim Bridge over the Bosphorus, and the recently-opened Eurasia Tunnel have lagged the planned numbers originally foreseen.

The megaprojects have been built based on the public-private partnership (PPP) model. All PPP projects involve guarantees, meaning a guaranteed minimum profit for the contractors, both local and foreign, no matter how the projects perform once they become operational. 

Criticism has been leveled over the lack of transparency and public scrutiny of these projects. In addition, several reports have said the number of passengers who use these new transport projects is so low that the projects are creating a serious burden on citizens’ wallets, due to the original guarantees provided to the operating companies.

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/tr...oads.aspx?pageID=238&nID=115067&NewsCatID=345


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An 11 kilometer segment of motorway opened to traffic yesterday on the east side of Istanbul.

http://www.ntv.com.tr/ekonomi/kuzey...oy-baglanti-yoluacildi,538_AVw4YEKWQPuDJbEVig

It appears to be the segment from Paşaköy to O-4 near Pendik. Which means you don't need to use D020 anymore to get to the Yavuz Sultan Selim Bridge.


----------



## khalkhalo

Any news about the Istanbul Izmir highway ?


----------



## Edil Arda

U/C, you can check from Google Earth


----------



## Edil Arda

khalkhalo said:


> Any news about the Istanbul Izmir highway ?


Between Manisa - Akhisar,


ghost rider said:


> Otoyolun Manisa-Akhisar yolunu kesen kısmında son durum :


----------



## Edil Arda

*Turkey’s record-long highway tunnel through the Ovit Mountain in the country’s northeast has opened some 137 years after the project was first introduced in the Ottoman era.*










The tunnel was opened early on Nov. 22 despite ongoing construction works, after the existing passage on the mountain to the Black Sea province of Rize from the eastern province of Erzurum was blocked by heavy snowfall.

All cars passing through a single tube in the tunnel from both sides were escorted by officials to avoid any accidents in the lack of illumination.

The 14.7-kilometer tunnel originally consists of two tubes. It will become Turkey’s longest highway tunnel once officially opened.

The tunnel is set to cut through Ovit Mountain, which is located between İkizdere district in Rize and the İspir district in Erzurum, to bypass a route that is hampered by bad weather conditions during winter.

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/record-long-black-sea-tunnel-opens-after-137-years-122869


----------



## Edil Arda

N. Marmara Motorway,






















































http://www.marmaraotoyolu.com/proje-gorselleri/


----------



## Lion007

^^Wonderful:banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda

Marmara motorways,








1915canakkale.com


----------



## sponge_bob

The Bursa-Izmir motorway finally appeared on Google Earth in recent months. When is that to open ?


----------



## Edil Arda

Officially: 2018
In my opinion: 2019


----------



## sponge_bob

And the NW Istanbul section of the Northern Marmara which is not clearly visible on Google maps. When will that be completed?

I see something (junction near Denizli) where the E Istanbul section of the Northern Marmara is to connect to the Izmit Bridge approach so Istanbul should be fully bypassed from N to E soon, 2019?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> And the NW Istanbul section of the Northern Marmara which is not clearly visible on Google maps. When will that be completed?


I think this is D020 until a place called Subaşı. D020 was upgraded to a controlled-access dual carriageway a few years ago.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think this is D020 until a place called Subaşı. D020 was upgraded to a controlled-access dual carriageway a few years ago.


The O6 is to continue from its current terminus in Odayeri all the way west past the new Airport to west of the Istanbul conurbation and a contract was awarded in 2016.

Other than the eastmost bit of that around the airport...and some clearance west of the airport...not much is visible on Google right now and the imagery is late 2017.


----------



## sponge_bob

One modern way to check whether a road is under construction is to use Planet Explorer which does not have sparkling imagery but which always has recent cubesat imagery. It is very hard to hide a 6 lane motorway after all.If you register with Planet you can sometimes get imagery the next day, and the cubesat imagery you see is all free. It is damn useful in China too. 

Start here so.

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2017_12_mosaic/center/28.780,40.232/zoom/11

You clearly see a motorway start at the NW corner of the Bursa Bypass and can easily follow it to Izmir (ish) 

If you start below you see the Northern Marmara east of Istanbul and it appears the O6 and O5 will meet at Denizli north east of Gebze. But there are missing bits between Denizli and Pasakoy (some may be tunnels). East of Denizli the Northern Marmara disappears after 30 km or so before Kocaeli. Bits and pieces may be visible east of Kocaeli, thats all. 2020 earliest I reckon for the eastern portion. 

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2017_12_mosaic/center/29.569,40.882/zoom/12 

The final section I referred to starts here *and goes west) . It is better looking in December than a few months before on Google Earth but it looks like a late 2019 opening to me. 

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2017_12_mosaic/center/28.885,41.229/zoom/12

Finally there is the new 'western bypass' of Istanbul (Bursa to Canakalle) but I do not see anything resembling a new road under construction thee yet. 

https://www.planet.com/explorer/#/mosaic/global_monthly_2017_12_mosaic/center/26.450,40.193/zoom/12

The slider control underneath lets you see progress by month. If a job is fast you see month to month changes

HTH


----------



## hajimabrur

Indonesian plates (RI) somewhere in Turkey. I’ve found this on Instagram. Credit to: @indoasiaeuro_bycar


----------



## chngr

01.01.2018

Red:in operation
Blue:under construction
Light Bluelanned (completed in 2023)









Motorway&highway








highway


----------



## chngr

I think it's good enough for now...Turkey have also 25.000+km divided highway.

Also Turkey does not have so much cars.

Turkey
Population: 80 million
Cars: 10.5 million

Poland
Population: 38 million
Cars: 20.7 million


----------



## definitivo

...when will be finished highways Ankara - Nevsehir - Nigde, Malkara - Lapseki ?


----------



## Verso

Hello, can anyone tell me more about the Anacabel Tunnel on D695 between Antalya and Konya? Is it already open for traffic? I'll soon drive there by bus and I hope we'll drive over the mountain pass (1,825 m).  Thanks for any information.


----------



## Triple C

^^ You mean Alacabel? It's not completed yet, but you can see a few runaway ramps on its Konya direction.

Speaking of tunnels, there's a few more under construction on D650 Çubukbeli and D400 Tahtalı.


----------



## Edil Arda

Cankurtaran Tunnel between Borçka - Hopa in Artvin opened, double tube, 5 KM,


----------



## Triple C

Western half of Konya ringroad;


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Otoyol 7*

Is this map from KGM correct that O-7 runs all the way around Istanbul? English Wikipedia states that it only runs north-south on the west side of Istanbul. This map would cut O-6 up into two sections west and east of Istanbul.










Full size: http://www.kgm.gov.tr/SiteCollectionImages/KGMimages/Otoyollar/istanbul.jpg


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Kömürhan Bridge*

The Kömürhan Bridge of D300 across the Euphrates, between Malatya and Elazığ. 

It is very close to the epicenter of the 6.7 magnitude earthquake that struck Elazığ on 24 January. 










https://www.yukselproje.com.tr/en/project/komurhan-cable-stayed-bridge


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Kırşehir Connector Branch Motorway Project, as part of Ankara - Niğde Motorway Project

Satellite imagery dated 14 January 2020


----------



## sponge_bob

Another portion of the Northern Marmara opened late last year, around half the missing O7 westernmost portion 20km at least, which is a section between the New Airport and Catalca, (the other half cannot be far away) meaning you can already bypass all of Istanbul to the north via the Third Bridge. The remainder west of Istanbul is around 25km. 

Another bit opened around then east of Istanbul but it ends kinda nowhere right now. I assume the next opening east of Istanbul is fairly imminent and will take the O7 road east of Izmit. 

With those 2 imminent openings the O7 Northern Marmara Bypass of Greater Istanbul will be 120km long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Çatalca - Yassıören segment (15 km) opened on 16 March 2019: https://www.sabah.com.tr/galeri/yas...otoyolu-acildi-kuzey-marmara-otoyolu-nerede/3


----------



## mitasis

Just drove through the whole ring road (Catalca-Sultanbeyli) crossing the 3rd bridge of Bosporus. Long and expensive road but certainly worth as you avoid the nightmare of Istanbul traffic.

A small video crossing the bridge.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsE5SvQcC1c


----------



## danutzu_2910

@ChrisZwolle,
sponge_bob is talking about Catalka to O3, which will be open soon.

On the other hand, I heard that the other part will be open next year, or with luck, late this year, but only near Hyundai factory (Izmit). It will be a connection with D605 and O4
https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=izmit#map=14/40.7846/30.0195


----------



## sponge_bob

danutzu_2910 said:


> On the other hand, I heard that the other part will be open next year, or with luck, late this year, but only near Hyundai factory (Izmit).


How far east of Izmit is the planned O7 terminus, I don't see much work east of Izmit in sat photos.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

sponge_bob said:


> How far east of Izmit is the planned O7 terminus, I don't see much work east of Izmit in sat photos.


It's gonna be approx 20 km East of Adapazari

Clue 1 is the official map of KGM










Clue 2 is the latest sattelite imagery (dated Feb 4 below)

yellow is the visible sections of the motorway on the imagery


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The westernmost segment of the Northern Marmara Motorway (O-6?) will open to traffic on 8 March. It is about 26 kilometers between O-3 at Silivri to Çatalca. This completes the European part of the motorway project. 

https://www.raillynews.com/2020/03/kinali-of-the-northern-marmara-highway-klinca-opens-tomorrow/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The O-3 / D100 / North Marmara Motorway interchange.

The three-lane connector making a left turn is for traffic from Edirne to the Third Bosphorus Bridge. The three-lane connector on the right will carry traffic from D100 to Istanbul.










A toll plaza with only 4 booths (same as the number of lanes on the motorway). Apparently there is only 1 cash/credit card lane. Likely location: https://www.google.com/maps/@41.126947,28.2106738,291m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting, the North Marmara Motorway segment that opened to traffic today already has Street View.

And it confirms O-7 as the road number, not O-6.


----------



## rakcancer

ChrisZwolle said:


> The O-3 / D100 / North Marmara Motorway interchange
> 
> A toll plaza with only 4 booths (same as the number of lanes on the motorway). Apparently there is only 1 cash/credit card lane. Likely location: https://www.google.com/maps/@41.126947,28.2106738,291m/data=!3m1!1e3


There is definitely more than 4 booths in that toll plaza:


----------



## danutzu_2910

*@ChrisZwolle*, on Wiki, is O7. Google Maps and Waze are the only wrong (O6).
Yandex, OSM, etc, are with O7.

The first toll point "on highway" is called "Kinalli" . "Silivri" toll point is on the first exit.

Street view is from Makro360, not Google


----------



## ChrisZwolle

rakcancer said:


> There is definitely more than 4 booths in that toll plaza:


That looks like the other direction. I thought the tolls were electronic only.


----------



## rakcancer

That is the same direction Chris. But that doesn't matter, there are more booths on the other side too. 
I don't know why there is so many booths there. From what I understand these lanes signed with OGS/HGS signs are electronic only. The only lanes you can pay with credit card are signed accordingly.


----------



## Edil Arda

danutzu_2910 said:


> Street view is from Makro360, not Google


apparently they are local partner of Google.


----------



## satanism

Could someone advise if the motorway that ends just south of Iskenderun is meant to go all the way down to Antakya? It ends as if continuation was planned however it's not on any plan I've ever seen.


----------



## danutzu_2910

*@satanism*, about what motorway are you talking about? A number..

*@ChrisZwolle*, BOT system (Built Operate Transfer) supose to operate the highway by the builder. That means they take the money from drivers. That hapens at tollboth. When you enter on pay section, you get a ticket and at the exit you have to pay. If you have HGS sticker with enough money, the amount will be withdrawn from the HGS account.
Problem is, the HGS system belongs KGM (state) so, they have to transfer the amount to the opearator....
This is why sometimes, even if you have money on HGS, the tollbooth guy asks for cash... 

After the highway will be transfered to State (KGM), that tollbooth will disappear.


----------



## satanism

There's just one motorway anywhere near Iskenderun. O53


----------



## danutzu_2910

There is no plan tu extend O53 to Antakya


----------



## roaddor

There is a planned motorway Malkara-Havsa/A3 but it won't be built this decade because of other priorities in Turkey. Hopefully it will pass closer to Babaeski. 
Bulgaria and Turkey should agree on another motorway or at least an expressway Burgas-Babaeski/A3 either through a tunnel under Strandzha mountain near nowadays BCP at M.Tarnovo or bypassing the mountain through a new BCP Strandzha/Malkoclar. This is actually a motorway parallel to E87 route which goes through the bridge under construction towards Izmir and Antalia.


----------



## gogo3o

FiveYears said:


> But, does already not exist very good 4 lane road from Canakkale to Edirne?


It's of good quality, but with at-grade intersections/roundabouts, where speed limits of 50 km/h apply.


----------



## sponge_bob

Turkey has a huge network of good 2+2 already. Every O road is being built alongside an existing 2+2 (or even an existing Motorway like the O6 around Istanbul) , 

The problem is that the existing 2+2 network has at grade junctions and entrances and U turn gaps in the centre and the top speed is restricted to 90kph in rural areas because of all these. 

The O Road network is guaranteed minimum 33% faster (120kph rather than 90kph) and probably a real minimum 50% faster once you include all the 50kph restrictions and heavy traffic in spots on the older 2+2. In a big country like Turkey that is a big difference.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> Turkey has a huge network of good 2+2 already.


Yes, over 20,000 kilometers. That is a lot. These roads have varying degrees of standards, some are even wider than four lanes. Some are motorway-like, but many have at-grade features. But still, you can travel across Turkey on four lane roads, they've been quite active in constructing four lane roads in the eastern half as well. 

Approximately two-thirds of all state roads (D) in Turkey are at least four lanes wide.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, over 20,000 kilometers. That is a lot.


All the way to Iran and to Iraq. Unlike most countries Turkey is not upgrading from S2 to motorway when they build O roads. The new stretch from Ankara to the south is on top of 2 largely parallel 2+2 roads on the same route already. But the quality of non O Roads is highly variable, some have medians with crash barriers and some are S4 spec and the speed limit is only 90kph.


----------



## Stuu

sponge_bob said:


> All the way to Iran and to Iraq. Unlike most countries Turkey is not upgrading from S2 to motorway when they build O roads. The new stretch from Ankara to the south is on top of 2 largely parallel 2+2 roads on the same route already. But the quality of non O Roads is highly variable, some have medians with crash barriers and some are S4 spec and the speed limit is only 90kph.


They do seem to be spending a lot of money on improving the D roads, there's a lot of grade separation going in and new higher-quality segments added to already dualled roads. It is as you say incredibly variable, but what I think makes a big difference is that Turkey tends to have very dense towns with miles of bugger all between them, so the at-grade junctions between towns see hardly any traffic and don't make a difference to the flow of traffic


----------



## steve5

Kömürhan Bridge construction: Dogus Insaat


----------



## verreme

sponge_bob said:


> Turkey has a huge network of good 2+2 already. Every O road is being built alongside an existing 2+2 (or even an existing Motorway like the O6 around Istanbul) ,
> 
> The problem is that the existing 2+2 network has at grade junctions and entrances and U turn gaps in the centre and the top speed is restricted to 90kph in rural areas because of all these.
> 
> The O Road network is guaranteed minimum 33% faster (120kph rather than 90kph) and probably a real minimum 50% faster once you include all the 50kph restrictions and heavy traffic in spots on the older 2+2. In a big country like Turkey that is a big difference.


AFAIK the speed limit in Turkish dual-carriageway roads and/or 4-lane single-carriageway roads is 110 km/h, and 70 or 80 km/h inside city limits.


----------



## chngr

sponge_bob said:


> Thats the thing, a lot of the 'old' main roads in Turkey are good 4 lane roads but they are not very safe and are speed limited quite severely. And Turkey is a very big country which needs a higher quality road spine now.


No...4 lane roads enough

Yes Turkey is big country and very low vehicle ownership...So traffic is very low


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Evidently the construction of the Aydın - Denizli motorway has started today. It is 110 kilometers long and an extension of O-31 from İzmir.









Aydın-Denizli Otoyolu'nun temeli yarın atılıyor


İzmir'i Antalya'ya bağlayacak otoyol güzergahının ikinci adımı olan Aydın-Denizli Otoyolu'nun temeli yarın Ulaştırma ve Altyapı Bakanı Adil Karaismailoğlu tarafından atılacak. - Anadolu Ajansı




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The final stretch of the North Marmara Motorway (O-7) will open to traffic on 21 December 2020:









Türkei: Nord-Marmara Autobahn mit vierspurigen Tunneln fast fertig


Der türkische Verkehrsminister Adil Karaismailoglu besichtigte den letzten Stand der Arbeiten und unternahm eine Testfahrt auf der Strecke zwischen Akyazi und Izmit.




www.hurriyet.de





The final section is located between İzmit and Akyazı, which is the easternmost segment of the project.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> He is thinking it will make "Megastructures" ....it won't because the Canakalle Bridge in Turkey is more _everything_.


----------



## Influence

You can see a part of Canakkale highway construction in this wonderful video:


----------



## Edil Arda

General views of major roads in İstanbul,

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLWw1GcB1Y0/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new motorway to the Çanakkale Bridge / Dardanelles Bridge is now visible on Google Earth satellite imagery. It's approximately 88 kilometers long.


----------



## Triple C

A new beltway to İzmir is on the plans;


pupi said:


> *İzmir Kuzey Doğu Çevre Otoyolu projesinin ÇED Başvuru dosyası yayınlanış.*
> 
> 
> 
> https://karaosman.net/IZMIR_KUZEY_DOGU_CEVRE_OTOYOLU.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1260514
> 
> View attachment 1260521
> 
> View attachment 1260522


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A retaining wall failed on the 'Düzce - Zonguldak Highway' (either D655 or D010) on 27 March:









Limak tarafından yapılan Düzce-Zonguldak karayolu çöktü!


Limak tarafından 2012 yılında yapılan Düzce-Zonguldak karayolu çöktü. Bölgede meydana gelen aşırı ağış sonucu ilk önce yolda çatlak meydana geldi. Gece




www.birgun.net


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The first deck segments of the Dardanelles Bridge have been lifted into place.


----------



## Lion007

*Dardanelles Bridge from 31.07.2021*


----------



## ghost rider

ÇANAKKALE 1915 BRIDGE AUGUST 2021 :


----------



## MarkSK

Impressive Red Bull stunt through two tunnels on O-7 in Çatalca district of Istanbul, courtesy of Italian pilot Dario Costa:






Red Bull video on FB:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=534873457583409



Location on OSM: OpenStreetMap


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Dardanelles Bridge is going very fast:


----------



## kostas97

Will this bridge form part of the O-33 Kuzey Marmara Otoyolu from Bergama to Canakkale and onwards from the bridge to Tekirdag?


----------



## sponge_bob

kostas97 said:


> Will this bridge form part of the O-33 Kuzey Marmara Otoyolu from Bergama to Canakkale and onwards from the bridge to Tekirdag?


I dion't know the O number but it will be served by this road below of which 80km will be ready for opening date and the remainder, over 200km of it, has not been started yet.









Kınalı-Balıkesir Motorway - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Clearly visible on Sentinel, mainly west/north of the Bridge









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on September 27, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The final bridge segment of the Dardanelles Bridge was joined today. President Erdoğan fastened the last bolt.

The entire bridge deck was installed in only 3 months. The scheduled traffic opening is in March 2022.


----------



## Edil Arda

İzmit Bay (Osmangazi) Bridge,


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A tunnel breakthrough has been achieved in northeastern Turkey, where the 14,481 meter, twin-tube Zigana Tunnel of D855 has been broken through. It's one of the longest twin-tube road tunnels in the world.

D885 links Trabzon to Gümüşhane. It will replace the older 1.7 km Zigana Tunnel (opened 1988) which is located at 1,800 meters altitude. The new tunnel will be at a significantly lower elevation of 1,000 - 1,200 meters and is thus also far longer, as it will bypass the entire mountain pass and not just the highest portion.


















Yeni Zigana Tüneli'nde ışık göründü


Tamamlandığında dünyanın ikinci, Avrupa'nın ve Türkiye'nin en uzun çift tüplü karayolu tüneli olacak 14,5 kilometrelik yeni Zigana Tüneli'nde ışık göründü.




www.milliyet.com.tr





The location of the tunnel: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Triple C

Division maps has been updated as of this month: Mesafeler

I've also took some photos on northern beltway of Antalya (07-01) and dual carriageway parts of D-685 Isparta road few weeks ago. However, my Flickr pro is expired and upgrading the account back is harder to afford now due to bloating exchange rates. Open to alternatives before I get a monthly Flickr upgrade in few months.


----------



## Stuu

Triple C said:


> Division maps has been updated as of this month: Mesafeler
> 
> I've also took some photos on northern beltway of Antalya (07-01) and dual carriageway parts of D-685 Isparta road few weeks ago. However, my Flickr pro is expired and upgrading the account back is harder to afford now due to bloating exchange rates. Open to alternatives before I get a monthly Flickr upgrade in few months.


There's a lot of new motorway planned on those maps. All the way to the Iranian border... that will be quite a task. Is there a timescale for those roads?


----------



## sponge_bob

I dont think any motorways are under construction now other than the Cannakkalle bridge approaches...and that motorway will be an isolate.


----------



## verreme

sponge_bob said:


> I dont think any motorways are under construction now other than the Cannakkalle bridge approaches...and that motorway will be an isolate.


Google Maps aerial imagery shows an extension of O-31 under construction east of Aydin. There's groundworks all the way to Denizli which is 100+ kilometers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Turkey counts down to opening of landmark 1915 Çanakkale Bridge


The Turkish public is counting down the days to the opening of the 1915 Çanakkale Bridge with final groundworks and asphalting now completed. The...




www.dailysabah.com





_The landmark project crossing the Çanakkale (Dardanelles) Strait is due to open to traffic on Feb. 26, before the official ceremony is held on March 18, which coincides with the 107th anniversary of the Çanakkale Naval Victory._


----------



## danutzu_2910

Big question:... Why is it on 26 february? 

(I know the answer...  )

@sponge_bob, at this moment, beside construction of O6, there is under construction an extension of O31, from Aydin to Denizli, and also a link between O7 (Nakkas junction) and O7 (Başakşehir junction 









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl













Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





This link will be a shortcut from Nakkas to FSM bridge


----------



## sponge_bob

danutzu_2910 said:


> @sponge_bob, at this moment, beside construction of O6, there is under construction an extension of O31, from Aydin to Denizli, and also a link between O7 (Nakkas junction) and O7 (Başakşehir junction


What is the pipeline of O roads after that?? Say in the next 5 years?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Open Street Map already shows O-6 (Malkara - Çanakkale) open to traffic, but Anadolu Agency reports that it will open to traffic at 19 March 2022, at 00:01 hours to be exact.

This is an 87 kilometer section of motorway, including the world's longest span bridge; the 1915 Çanakkale Bridge (Dardanelles Bridge).









Kınalı-Tekirdağ-Çanakkale-Savaştepe Otoyolu Projesi'nin Malkara-Çanakkale kesimi 19 Mart'ta trafiğe açılıyor


Kınalı-Tekirdağ-Çanakkale-Savaştepe Otoyolu Projesi'nin 1915 Çanakkale Köprüsü dahil Malkara-Çanakkale arası kesimi, 19 Mart'ta trafiğe açılacak. - Anadolu Ajansı




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## danim.1069

O6 on OSM is not open for trafic, no routing yet. Every entrance is... locked (not allowed) It is only show on map because construction status is ready...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

An infographic of the Dardanelles Bridge, which is scheduled to be inaugurated tomorrow:


----------



## Corvinus

Impressive project. Is there any further info on the point "total annual savings ..."? Compared to what? The detour otherwise taken by vehicles, the ferry expenses, time saved, or some figure resulting from the combination of all these?


----------



## verreme

Are there any plans to extend the new O-6 north- or southwards?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, to O-3 and O-5:


----------



## The Wild Boy

If there's a need, they could upgrade the motorway near Edrine to the Bulgarian border, maybe to a 3+3 format, if there's enough traffic to warrant it (maybe during summer periods when everyone returns from Western Europe) and then upgrade it to 140 km/h. Obviously this would make more sense when the motorway from the Çanakkale Bridge gets fully connected with the one to Istanbul and the Bulgarian border. 

I would expect more motorways to get certified for 140 km/h as Turkey expands it's motorway network. There are still some motorways that would now benefit from getting a 140 km/h speed limit, but i can understand now why they aren't certified for such speeds. 

Either ways, it's a great move in the right direction.


----------



## verreme

sponge_bob said:


> Looks fair enough, those are all high quality Otoyol
> The remainder of the network would be 90kph extra urban as now. So you jump from 90 to 130 when you enter an Otoyol and to 140 on some newer Otoyol.


No, the speed limit on dual-carriageway roads is 110 km/h.


----------



## Edil Arda

The Wild Boy said:


> If there's a need, they could upgrade the motorway near Edrine to the Bulgarian border, maybe to a 3+3 format, if there's enough traffic to warrant it (maybe during summer periods when everyone returns from Western Europe) and then upgrade it to 140 km/h. Obviously this would make more sense when the motorway from the Çanakkale Bridge gets fully connected with the one to Istanbul and the Bulgarian border.
> 
> I would expect more motorways to get certified for 140 km/h as Turkey expands it's motorway network. There are still some motorways that would now benefit from getting a 140 km/h speed limit, but i can understand now why they aren't certified for such speeds.
> 
> Either ways, it's a great move in the right direction.


Unfortunately only private roads have the advantage of 140 KM/H...


----------



## Edil Arda

New link road in İstanbul (O2 - Çamlık),










https://www.ibb.istanbul/arsiv/40358/imamoglu-yapimina-tam-gaz-devam-ettigimiz-hat


----------



## danutzu_2910

^ And position on map: OpenStreetMap


----------



## BG_AT

Hello !

Can anybody explain for me how i get the HGS with a foreign car (austria number plate) for my vacation time in turkey?
Please details what i have to do and so on.


----------



## Edil Arda

BG_AT said:


> Hello !
> 
> Can anybody explain for me how i get the HGS with a foreign car (austria number plate) for my vacation time in turkey?
> Please details what i have to do and so on.


Actually you may not have to due to a gap between the trade and the transportation ministries. News from February, in Turkish: Yabancı araçlar Çanakkale Köprüsü’nden bedava geçecek!

But to secure yourself you can ask to border officer where to find HGS (The tag itself) or PTT (Turkish Postal Services, which you can buy the tag). In addition some gas stations also sells it.
You can tie the tag to your credit card or simply top up prior to use.

There is an official app but I'm kinda pesimistic about it since it only got 2,4 points on the Play Store: HGS - Hızlı Geçiş Sistemi - Apps on Google Play Plus it doesn't seem to have an English option.


----------



## BG_AT

I will drive from the hamzabeyli border to istanbul and back again. So i will need to buy the HGS.

But i have read online that, if i just buy the HGS etiket, its difficult especially for the foreign cars, when i change or sell my car or change the number plate.
Then i will loose the HGS etiket on the front screen.

How its working with the HGS kart? is it also to pick on the front screen or how its gone be used?


----------



## Edil Arda

Currently only RFID tag form available. And yes you have to remove the tag and cancel it prior to selling (Your car) since the tag both registered to the car / plate and you. 

It is also possible that you can pay for passes up to 15 days without any penalty. 
So probably you can come to İstanbul and buy HGS here, pay the prior passes and top up.

If you have a friend in İstanbul, they'll help you about it.


----------



## danutzu_2910

@BG_AT, let me explain how it is with HGS tag.
1. after entering in Turkyie you can stop at the PTT ofices to buy this HGS tag here: HGS si plata taxa drum · Edirne Lalapaşa Yolu, 22130 Küçükdöllük/Edirne Merkez/Edirne, Turkey , or here: HGS SATIŞ & DOLUM NOKTASI PTT · 22130 Musabeyli/Edirne Merkez/Edirne, Turkey
To buy this tag (and also to have balance) you need this documents: *passport, car registration certificate*, and some *cash *(no card payment possible) according with you route. For Edirne ti Istanbul and back you need 23,25 YTL x 2 = 46,5 YTL and 5 YTL for TAG But I trink minimul initial charge is 50 YTL
At the PTT office you have to fill a form.. and that all. 
After you bought the tag, you can stick on the inside of the windscreen, or you can stick with a piece of scotch tape (so you can remove it without to damage it)
Also after you bought the tag, you can create an online account (based on passport number and an valid email address) to check and charge balance for HGS. https://hgsmusteri.ptt.gov.tr/hgs.jsf


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This seems very cumbersome for occasional users.

They should create some kind of tolling system where you link a credit card to a license plate, like Portugal has.


----------



## BG_AT

danutzu_2910 said:


> @BG_AT, let me explain how it is with HGS tag.
> 1. after entering in Turkyie you can stop at the PTT ofices to buy this HGS tag here: HGS si plata taxa drum · Edirne Lalapaşa Yolu, 22130 Küçükdöllük/Edirne Merkez/Edirne, Turkey , or here: HGS SATIŞ & DOLUM NOKTASI PTT · 22130 Musabeyli/Edirne Merkez/Edirne, Turkey
> To buy this tag (and also to have balance) you need this documents: *passport, car registration certificate*, and some *cash *(no card payment possible) according with you route. For Edirne ti Istanbul and back you need 23,25 YTL x 2 = 46,5 YTL and 5 YTL for TAG But I trink minimul initial charge is 50 YTL
> At the PTT office you have to fill a form.. and that all.
> After you bought the tag, you can stick on the inside of the windscreen, or you can stick with a piece of scotch tape (so you can remove it without to damage it)
> Also after you bought the tag, you can create an online account (based on passport number and an valid email address) to check and charge balance for HGS. https://hgsmusteri.ptt.gov.tr/hgs.jsf


Thank you very much for the explanation !

So i can / i must charge the Tag with minimum 50 TL ?
Is 50 TL enough to get from Edirne to Istanbul and back again from Istanbul to Edirne?
Charging with money is not possible with credit card? :O
Thats not good :O
When i come from Lalapasa (north), where can i change money ? :O

When i drive to direction Istanbul, it is not possible to reach this selling point because its on the other side, or?








HGS SATIŞ & DOLUM NOKTASI PTT · 22130 Musabeyli/Edirne Merkez/Edirne, Turkey


★★★☆☆ · Corporate office




www.google.com


----------



## satanism

BG_AT said:


> Thank you very much for the explanation !
> 
> So i can / i must charge the Tag with minimum 50 TL ?
> Is 50 TL enough to get from Edirne to Istanbul and back again from Istanbul to Edirne?
> Charging with money is not possible with credit card? :O
> Thats not good :O
> When i come from Lalapasa (north), where can i change money ? :O
> 
> When i drive to direction Istanbul, it is not possible to reach this selling point because its on the other side, or?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGS SATIŞ & DOLUM NOKTASI PTT · 22130 Musabeyli/Edirne Merkez/Edirne, Turkey
> 
> 
> ★★★☆☆ · Corporate office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


You can cross on foot, everyone does it. If i remember correctly the charge from Edirne to Istanbul is either rounded 24. TRL or 33. TRL. So put 70 lira innit. It's not like it's millions anyway.


----------



## BG_AT

satanism said:


> You can cross on foot, everyone does it. If i remember correctly the charge from Edirne to Istanbul is either rounded 24. TRL or 33. TRL. So put 70 lira innit. It's not like it's millions anyway.


But i have to cross the road (if there is such a space?) before i enter the toll stations from direction Edirne to Istanbul or?
After the toll station would be non-sense or?🤔


----------



## BG_AT

When i enter from Bulgaria to Turkey, do i need a special extra insurance for my car?
I have a car that is registerd in Austria and i bought a special big Green-Card that is valid in complete turkey.

Do i need a special insurance at the border also for my car or is this special big green card enough?


----------



## sponge_bob

If the green card says turkey then you are covered there.


----------



## BG_AT

Is it really neccessary to register my car at the border and if yes, how is done at the border in detail?🤔


----------



## satanism

Dude, just go at the border and cross it. You are overcomplicating things WAY too much.
Have your passport, car documents and green card and you'll be fine.


----------



## danutzu_2910

@BG_AT , atthe border there are 3 booths one after the other, the first one is border police, the second one is for customs and the third one is for car registration, here are necessary the *car owner* *passport*, *car registration certificate* , and *green card insurance *valid in Turkye. At the exit point there is a last booth where they check the previously booth... 
Thats all, nothing complicated...

An important notice: the owner of the car,(person named in the car registraton card) must be in the car as driver or passenger. Otherwise the driver must have a must have a power of attorney in Turkyie language and be apostilized by the Turkyie embassy.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can you drive from booth to booth without getting out of the car? 

I've never crossed 'complicated' border crossings like that (compared to Schengen / Switzerland / Norway or even Poland and Czechia pre-EU).


----------



## Edil Arda

yep, that one.
no idea about completion.


----------



## The Wild Boy

There are many similar examples that i have seen across Turkey.









41°15'43.2"N 28°46'29.8"E · İhsaniye, Tayakadın İhsaniye Yolu, 34076 Eyüpsultan/İstanbul, Turkey


İhsaniye, Tayakadın İhsaniye Yolu, 34076 Eyüpsultan/İstanbul, Turkey




goo.gl





Here i can see a 4 lane motorway - like road. It seems to lead to a construction site for the metro station at the Istanbul Airport. There also seems to be an area where concerts are held, a smaller port and i assume this is where trucks used to access the construction zone to the airport. There also seems to be some mine pit nearby too.









41°14'40.2"N 28°47'21.5"E · İhsaniye, 34076 Eyüpsultan/İstanbul, Turkey


İhsaniye, 34076 Eyüpsultan/İstanbul, Turkey




goo.gl





This is another unfinished cloverleaf interchange. I wonder if this is supposed to lead to the same road i had shown above on the first link.

Another weird example, near the airport








41°14'42.5"N 28°50'55.5"E · Odayeri, O-7, 34076 Eyüpsultan/İstanbul, Turkey


Odayeri, O-7, 34076 Eyüpsultan/İstanbul, Turkey




goo.gl





This is on the A7, and after the big interchange there's a toll booth and it just ends abruptly there. It's like they intended to run that motorway further towards the coast.

I assume that around the Istanbul airport they plan further redevelopment, so I'd guess that's why there are a lot of unfinished roads.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> I assume that around the Istanbul airport they plan further redevelopment, so I'd guess that's why there are a lot of unfinished roads.


I saw the same when planning my trip to Istanbul. I experienced congested motorways (O2, O3, O4,...) on-site but also the very empty 2x4 O7 passing by the airport.

It seems that they expect a lot of development out there. I read a lot about the development of Istanbul in the pasts decades on wikipeida. It grew from 1 million inhabitants in 1950s to some 15 million now(?). e.g. Esenyurt grew from 6,000 inhabitants in 1980 to almost 1 million now. It is 30km west of the city center and surrounded by other huge city districts. O3 in the west of Istanbul is quite congested every day. Is the same expected for the airport region at the Black Sea - just 30km north of the city center? Will there be a new sea side city for another million inhabitants soon?

Also notable, have a look on the metro network u/c. Impressive!


----------



## sponge_bob

The main terminal is west of that, a second terminal l is planned just east of that in future as are some more runways, also east of that. So this road would appear to be a planned access road to the second terminal. 

Remember the airport is slightly under half complete right now although it may never reach its full intended capacity.


The Wild Boy said:


> Here i can see a 4 lane motorway - like road. It seems to lead to a construction site for the metro station at the Istanbul Airport.


----------



## MichiH

Phase 1A + 1B are completed. Is phase 2 (runway F) in the SE still planned? I think it would extent to almost the O7 main line / O7 connector interchange at Odayeri.Is the northern extension of the north-south O7 connector (not yet in service) really necessary for the airport? I mean, there is only that runway F.... Was it built to reach the villages at the sea and further develop the area?

I also fround this (from 2018): İGA - Phases click on the phases to display them on the map


----------



## Edil Arda

MichiH said:


> I saw the same when planning my trip to Istanbul. I experienced congested motorways (O2, O3, O4,...) on-site but also the very empty 2x4 O7 passing by the airport.
> 
> It seems that they expect a lot of development out there. I read a lot about the development of Istanbul in the pasts decades on wikipeida. It grew from 1 million inhabitants in 1950s to some 15 million now(?). e.g. Esenyurt grew from 6,000 inhabitants in 1980 to almost 1 million now. It is 30km west of the city center and surrounded by other huge city districts. O3 in the west of Istanbul is quite congested every day. Is the same expected for the airport region at the Black Sea - just 30km north of the city center? Will there be a new sea side city for another million inhabitants soon?
> 
> Also notable, have a look on the metro network u/c. Impressive!


Tip: You can see traffic statistics by day and hour here: harita.yandex.com.tr
Click the traffic light on top right, then click on _şimdi _on top left and select _tarih seç_.
It'll show you the statistics based on the past.


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Phase 1A + 1B are completed. Is phase 2 (runway F) in the SE still planned?


All phases are planned but no further phases are _required_ until traffic hits 100m passengers per annum, or so, as you could stuff that many into 1a and 1b as this airport operates 24 hours....not like Heathrow or Frankfurt with their night restrictions.

This year looks like around 60m passengers and the phasing is indicative rather than fixed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A magnitude 6.1 earthquake struck Turkey, the epicenter was at 40.844N 30.970E, which is right underneath the O-4 motorway near Düzce. The depth was only 3 - 6 kilometers, which is extremely shallow. I haven't seen any reports of damage to roads or bridges.


----------



## Edil Arda

Everything is fine so far


----------



## Dinuś

I would like to find out at what stage is the construction of the Pekün tunnel in the east between Gümüşhane and Kelkit on the D883 road.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The D965 four lane upgrade between Ağrı and Patnos has opened to traffic. Quite a bit of this route was built on a new alignment. It's not a true expressway though, satellite images show numerous at-grade intersections.

Example: Google Maps



https://www.raillynews.com/2022/12/agri-dough-tutak-patnos-highway-transportation-has-been-opened/


----------



## BG_AT

danutzu_2910 said:


> @BG_AT, when you bought that HGS (which has a serial number), the car's registration number was also recorded in the database. In principle, the identification of the car is based on the registration number, and thus the money is withdrawn from the HGS account.
> Here you can create an online HGS account to check your balance :HGS Müşteri Hizmetleri Resmi İnternet Sitesi
> and also to charge online.
> To create the account you need the passport number (T.C. Kimlik ) used to bought the label, a valid e-mail address (try with an gmail address)


Do i need to creat a acount a turkish passport number ?
I have a bulgaria passport and a austrian e-mail adress.


----------



## danutzu_2910

@BG_AT, have you bought an HGS? If yes, they ask you for passport, so with that passport number (you bulgarian passport) you can create HGS account. About e-mail address you can use any valid e-mail address.


----------



## BG_AT

danutzu_2910 said:


> @BG_AT, have you bought an HGS? If yes, they ask you for passport, so with that passport number (you bulgarian passport) you can create HGS account. About e-mail address you can use any valid e-mail address.


Yes i already have a HGS etikett and registerd to my car number plate from austria.
Also money is in the HGS.

I asked in the summer a friend and he bought and fixed this HGS with a turkish bank where he is working.
i checked it now again: He registered and bought the HGS etikett for me just with the number plate date, the car identification number and this details for my name. But without a pasport number.

can you write me a private message to fix this together now the registration that i can creat an online account ?


----------

